# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Big Brother, c'est vous !

## Grand_Maître_B

Tel un zombie perdant un morceau de son intégrité cadavérique à chaque  nouveau coup de fusil reçu, je démembre mon anonymat régulièrement devant vous,  perdant des bouts de mon identité secrète à chaque nouvelle news.
 Ainsi, vous savez maintenant que mon cerveau s'appelle Michèlle, que mon fion  répond au doux nom de Céline et que mon code se nomme François. J'ajoute  aujourd'hui que mon foie et ma foi, vous remarquerez au passage l'ironie  orthographique qui voit le "e" apparaître lorsque le mot s'emploie au masculin,  si c'est pas encore un moyen de nous émasculer ça, s'appellent Yama pour l'un et  Rade pour l'autre. Plus précisément, mon foie s'appelle Yama parce que je l'ai  dédié tout entier à notre gouvernement, dont je salue les actions par de larges  rasades d'alcool, que voulez-vous que je fasse d'autre d'ailleurs. Tandis que ma  foi s'appelle Rade en hommage à l'évolution du cours des choses.
 C'est ainsi que j'apprends qu'une société anglaise "Internet Eyes", prévoit,  en toute simplicité, de rémunérer vous, moi, n'importe qui résidant sur le  territoire de l'Union européenne, pour visionner des caméras de surveillance  (que l'on trouve dans les magasins, les parkings etc...) et alerter le  propriétaire du réseau de surveillance lorsqu'un crime est commis.
 Le raisonnement est le suivant: en Angleterre, on compte 4 millions de  caméras de surveillance, mais malheureusement pas autant de paires d'yeux pour  les visionner. Du coup, un grand nombre d'entre elles sont inutilisées  (apparemment seule 1 caméra sur 1000 est visionnée) et d'odieux criminels  peuvent ainsi passer à travers les mailles du filet. Du coup, en réquisitionnant  les bonnes âmes, prêtes à gagner jusqu'à 1000 £ par mois pour surveiller &  dénoncer (1000 £ étant en réalité, si j'ai bien compris, un prix donné au  meilleur des surveillants chaque mois avec un système de leagues) on transforme  l'inutile citoyen en un biclassé policier/voyeur des plus efficaces.
 Et tout est prévu, hein, c'est bien ficelé. Par exemple, vous avez droit à 3  dénonciations par mois, et si vous dénoncez à la légère (là, regardez, un  noir/musulman/femme/communiste/chinois, faites quelque chose bon sang !) vous  perdez le droit pour un temps de dénoncer.
 Mieux, si vous dénoncez comme il faut et que grâce à vous des délits sont  interrompus ou que les délinquants sont arrêtés, vous gagnez des points et donc  de l'argent. Mais vous ne pouvez quand même ne dénoncer que 3 fois, à moins,  tenez-vous bien, que vous n'achetiez des droits supplémentaires ! Dénoncez plus  pour gagner plus, c'est frais, c'est anglais.
 Alors attention, la société garantit que les mateurs seront anonymes et ils  ne pourront pas choisir les caméras qu'ils auront à visionner et d'ailleurs, ne  connaîtront pas le lieu où elles sont implantées.
 Au début, j'ai cru à un immense hoax, mais apparemment non, ma foi rade me le  confirme, elle porte bien son nom.
 Le délire juridique que cela implique, si ce système venait à exister en  France, me donne le tournis. Déjà, l'article 9 du Code civil et le respect de la  vie privée qu'il protège serait profondément bafoué.
 Je vous le rappelle, l'article 9 dispose que _"Chacun a droit au respect de sa vie privée. Les  juges peuvent, sans préjudice de la réparation du dommage subi, prescrire toutes  mesures, telles que séquestre, saisie et autres, propres à empêcher ou faire  cesser une atteinte à l'intimité de la vie privée : ces mesures peuvent, s'il y  a urgence, être ordonnées en référé_
 Or, même si les caméras sont distribuées au hasard parmi les surveillants,  rien n'interdit que, justement par hasard, vous vous retrouviez à surveiller la  caméra du supermarché au coin de votre rue, ou tout simplement que vous puissez  voir quelqu'un de votre connaissance entrer ou sortir d'un magasin à l'autre  bout de la ville ou du pays.
 Sans compter que la dénonciation d'un crime est évidemment légale, en France  comme ailleurs, mais rémunérer quelqu'un pour ça ? C'est troublant, non  seulement d'un point de vue moral mais également légal, car le citoyen n'est ni  un policier ni un agent de sécurité, il ne doit dénoncer un crime que lorsqu'il en  aperçoit un par hasard. Le rémunérer pour surveiller & dénoncer m'apparaît illégal. Ainsi, l'activité de contrôle sur caméra est liée au métier d'agent de sécurité, qui nécessite, selon la loi n° 83-629 du 12 juillet 1983 réglementant les activités privées de sécurité, modifiée par la loi n° 2003-239 du 18 mars 2003, une formation de l'agent.
 Mais attendez, il y a pire.
 Notre Article 223-6 du Code pénal dispose que: 
"_Quiconque  pouvant empêcher par son action immédiate, sans risque pour lui ou pour les  tiers, soit un crime, soit un délit contre  l'intégrité corporelle de la personne s'abstient volontairement de le faire est  puni de cinq ans d'emprisonnement et de 75000 euros d'amende._

_Sera  puni des mêmes peines quiconque s'abstient volontairement de porter à une  personne en péril l'assistance que, sans risque pour lui ou pour les tiers, il  pouvait lui prêter soit par son action personnelle, soit en provoquant un  secours._
 Et notre article 434-1 du Code pénal dispose quant à lui :

"_Le fait, pour quiconque ayant connaissance d'un crime dont il est encore possible de prévenir ou de  limiter les effets, ou dont les auteurs sont susceptibles de commettre de  nouveaux crimes qui pourraient être empêchés, de ne pas en informer les  autorités judiciaires ou administratives est puni de trois ans d'emprisonnement  et de 45000 euros d'amende._"
 Donc là, si on considère que le "surveillant" a connaissance de ce qu'un  délit ou crime va être commis et qu'il ne fait  rien, il engage sa responsabilité. Or, imaginons que le gugus, qui est payé  pour, ou au moins qui s'est engagé à, surveiller les caméras qu'on lui donne en  charge ne le fait pas car il va au cinéma, et qu'un crime est commis pendant le  film, engage-t-il sa responsabilité  ? Et encore plus délirant, imaginez que le  gugus voit le crime, mais il a épuisé son quota de 3 dénonciations. Doit-il  payer pour pouvoir dénoncer une fois de plus, sous peine d'engager sa responsabilité ?
 Je salue donc, avec ma foi Rade, cette initiative qui, n'en doutons pas,  finira par franchir la manche. God Save the...bof, non en fait.





Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## L4vv4L

C'est du délire... les anglo-saxons sont vraiment barges.

----------


## Thierfeu

L4vv4L : va faire un tour en Suisse, tu verras...et c'est pas des anglo saxons.

----------


## Calintz

Est ce que je suis le seul à penser "Inquisition" en lisant ça ?

----------


## Froyok

::O: 
Sont fou ces anglais !

----------


## Sphax

La France prend toujours exemples sur les meilleurs : ça viendra donc dès que possible dans nos contrées... à n'en pas douter.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Dénoncez plus  pour gagnez plus, c'est frais, c'est anglais.


J'adore !  ::lol:: 

D'ailleurs, désolé pour le hors-sujet, mais j'ai une question concernant ce passage :




> "_Quiconque  pouvant empêcher par son action immédiate, sans risque pour lui ou pour les  tiers, soit un crime, soit un délit contre  l'intégrité corporelle de la personne s'abstient volontairement de le faire est  puni de cinq ans d'emprisonnement et de 75000 euros d'amende._
> 
> _Sera  puni des mêmes peines quiconque s'abstient volontairement de porter à une  personne en péril l'assistance que, sans risque pour lui ou pour les tiers, il  pouvait lui prêter soit par son action personnelle, soit en provoquant un  secours._


J'ai travaillé un temps dans un magasin où officiait un agent de sécurité. Un de ses collègues a un jour été tabassé dans un autre magasin proche. Après avoir discuté de ce point avec mon responsable de magasin, il m'a dit, tout en le regrettant, que si l'on venait en aide à l'agent dans cette situation, on serait passible d'une sanction interne. Mais d'un autre côté, il s'agit d'une non assistance à personne en danger (c'est bien la dénomination "publique" de ce texte de loi ?). Alors, à quel saint aurais-je dû me vouer : Saint-Interne ou Saint-Justice ?

----------


## Ouaflechien

J'avais lu un truc la dessus ailleurs. Si j'ai bien compris on marque des points en trouvant des délits (ou des trucs bizarres) et on en perds en envoyant des infos inutiles. Le (ou les?) meilleur(s) du mois gagne 1000£. On peut imaginer que de mauvais citoyens s'inscrivent juste pour envoyer des paquets de faux délits. Mais bon c'est mal de faire ça.

Quand à la france je suppose que l'on va offrir un album dédicacé de... oui mais non, rien finalement.

----------


## Froyok

> Saint-Interne ou Saint-Justice ?


Bah, les lois ne prédomines-t-elle pas sur les "règlements" interne ?    ::huh::

----------


## Wobak

Trop la classe pour finir les fins de mois pour ceux qui jouent au poker sur Internet...  ::lol::

----------


## Fleuriste

Le plus intéressant étant de prendre exemple sur nos amis d'amérique latine et de commanditer les crimes ou simulations de crime pour pouvoir les dénoncer et empocher ses £.
Ensuite on étend son activité en employant des sans-papiers qui zieutent pour nous, on fait ça à grande échelle, et on fait mains basse sur le crime de la ville, puis du pays, tout en étant payé pour le dénoncer.

Les perspectives d'évolution sont énormes!!

Avec un peu de chance, ou pourra même stalker son voisin, vous savez, celui qui utilise sa perceuse à 8h du mat' le week-end, et l'envoyer en tôle ou le priver de quelques uns de ses droits dès qu'il fera un pas de travers!

On pourrait même créer un boite qui organiserait des championnats de dénonciation, avec une partie diffusée à la télévision et un système de sms payants pour que les téléspectateurs puissent à leur tour dénoncer le dénonciateur qui fait mal son boulot. Le gagant receverait alors un totem d'imunité qui lui permettrait d'au moins rentrer chez lui après la rencontre sans qu'on ai le droit de le dénoncer à son tour!

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Est ce que je suis le seul à penser "Inquisition" en lisant ça ?


Nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition English denouncement!

----------


## Lapinaute

J'en prend une avec vue sur douche.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> J'adore ! 
> 
> D'ailleurs, désolé pour le hors-sujet, mais j'ai une question concernant ce passage :
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai travaillé un temps dans un magasin où officiait un agent de sécurité. Un de ses collègues a un jour été tabassé dans un autre magasin proche. Après avoir discuté de ce point avec mon responsable de magasin, il m'a dit, tout en le regrettant, que si l'on venait en aide à l'agent dans cette situation, on serait passible d'une sanction interne. Mais d'un autre côté, il s'agit d'une non assistance à personne en danger (c'est bien la dénomination "publique" de ce texte de loi ?). Alors, à quel saint aurais-je dû me vouer : Saint-Interne ou Saint-Justice ?


La réponse est dans le texte: il faut que ton intervention se fasse sans danger pour toi ni pour les autres. Si tu n'es pas entraîné pour gérer ce genre de situation, tu peux la faire dégénérer. La loi n'impose absolument pas de se jeter dans une bagarre, surtout si tu ne sais pas te battre. En revanche, si tu restes là à filmer la scène sur ton mobile au lieu d'appeler la police (action qui ne met en danger ni toi ni les autres), ça c'est pas légal.

----------


## Bender_rodriguez

mon dieu on va bientot etre dans "a scanner darkly !"

----------


## dYnkYn

> L4vv4L : va faire un tour en Suisse, tu verras...et c'est pas des anglo saxons.


Quel est le rapport ? On a pas du tout ce genre de système en Suisse, loin de là.

----------


## L4vv4L

Effectivement, je vois pas le rapport  ::huh::

----------


## Wobak

> La réponse est dans le texte: il faut que ton intervention se fasse sans danger pour toi ni pour les autres. Si tu n'es pas entraîné pour gérer ce genre de situation, tu peux la faire dégénérer. La loi n'impose absolument pas de se jeter dans une bagarre, surtout si tu ne sais pas te battre. En revanche, si tu restes là à filmer la scène sur ton mobile au lieu d'appeler la police (action qui ne met en danger ni toi ni les autres), ça c'est pas légal.


Qu'est ce qui définit si on "sait se battre" ? Une license de Karaté ou quelque chose comme ça ?

----------


## Darkfire8

Surement oui, car un ami qui à  un brevet de premier secours m'a dit que le problème d'avoir ce genre de dilpome est que si tu ne commence pas à aider physiquement une personne qui vient d'avoir un accident par exemple tu peut être attaqué en justice du fait que tu possède les qualités requises (théoriques car sans entrainement régulier...)  pour sauver la personne.

Mais par contre le fait de posséder une licence d'un art martial n'enlève pas le fait que entrer dans un conflit physique entraine un risque pour la personne en question, contrairement au fait d'aller secourir quelqu'un victime d'un accident.

----------


## zabuza

Même s'il convient de bien relativiser mes propos, en France ceci aurait du mal à passer je le pense.
Sans vouloir faire un godwin point, l'importance qu'a eu le régime de Vichy ( où la délation était commune ) dans les moeurs française s'avère encore particulièrement présente.
Au Canada, balancer quelqu'un en train d'enregistrer un film rapporte de l'argent ( 500 $ ).
Et ce genre de truc marche parfaitement, regarder sur quels arguments Chirac avait été élu ( sécurité "oulalal j'ai peur" ), et l'un des cheval de campagne de Sarkozy ( ancien ministre de l'intérieur ).
Les gens sont con mais surtout, et bien souvent, égoiste.

----------


## JeremyBG

> La réponse est dans le texte: il faut que ton intervention se fasse sans danger pour toi ni pour les autres. Si tu n'es pas entraîné pour gérer ce genre de situation, tu peux la faire dégénérer. La loi n'impose absolument pas de se jeter dans une bagarre, surtout si tu ne sais pas te battre. En revanche, si tu restes là à filmer la scène sur ton mobile au lieu d'appeler la police (action qui ne met en danger ni toi ni les autres), ça c'est pas légal.


Sauf que dans son histoire, ce qui le dérange c'est que l'agent de sécurité, donc quelqu'un qui est censé "savoir se battre", n'est pas pu intervenir à cause d'un réglement interne. Le vigile aurait-il du néanmoins intervenir dans l'autre magasin et dans le cas où il ne la pas fait risque-t-il d'être rendu coupable de non assistance à personne en danger ?
Pour ce qui est de "savoir se battre" je ne pense pas, tu confirmeras ou non, qu'il y a vraiment de reconnaissance à ce niveau là (sauf si y'a un truc comme aux USA où un boxeur par exemple voit ses poings considéré comme une arme et dès lors qu'il en arrive à tuer quelqu'un accidentellement lors d'une bagarre il n'aura pas les mêmes sanctions qu'un citoyen lambda).

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Non mais les vigiles ont des formations de sécurité, qui leur apprend les gestes de premier secours (après une baston) et en général à gérer une situation de conflit (genre, regarder toujours dans les yeux etc...) Je ne dis pas qu'ils sont des supermen, loin de là, je dis juste que, pour exercer leur métier, ils doivent suivre une formation (un cap je crois) à ce sujet. Un peu comme les policiers sont formés pour ça. A nouveau, ce n'est pas tant la compétence martiale du mec qui compte (on n'est pas dans SFIV) que sa capacité à gérer le danger pour lui et pour autrui qu'un baston représente.

----------


## Thierfeu

> Quel est le rapport ? On a pas du tout ce genre de système en Suisse, loin de là.


Pas loin quand même...

http://blog.travailler-en-suisse.ch/...rd-suisse.html
http://www.ch.ch/private/00108/00112...x.html?lang=fr
http://blog.travailler-en-suisse.ch/...en-suisse.html

Attention, je ne critique pas (et pour certains au volant, ca me démangerais de le faire...et ...même quelques suisses qui se lâchent quand ils passent la frontière, du coté de chez moi  ::rolleyes:: ) je relate juste.

----------


## Orme

> Non mais les vigiles ont des formations de sécurité, qui leur apprend les gestes de premier secours (après une baston) et en général à gérer une situation de conflit (genre, regarder toujours dans les yeux etc...) Je ne dis pas qu'ils sont des supermen, loin de là, je dis juste que, pour exercer leur métier, ils doivent suivre une formation (un cap je crois) à ce sujet. Un peu comme les policiers sont formés pour ça. A nouveau, ce n'est pas tant la compétence martiale du mec qui compte (on n'est pas dans SFIV) que sa capacité à gérer le danger pour lui et pour autrui qu'un baston représente.


On doit juste passer un CQP [ certificat de qualification professionnelle ] qui atteste de notre connaissance des lois concernées ET la gestion des situations d'agression, un SSIAP1 pour la lutte anti-incendie et le SST pour être secouriste du travail. Ça ne prends que 3-4 mois plus un stage de 15 jours.

Par contre concernant les sports de combat, ou le fait d'être militaire, ça complique encore les choses. Un ami a eu des problèmes pour avoir porté secours à une fille dans le métro qui allait se faire violer ( les agresseurs l'avaient déjà mise à poil ) ; il fait de la Muay Tai, les agresseurs avaient des cutters, et le juge a décidé que la riposte n'était pas proportionnée, et mon ami a donc mangé une condamnation pour coups et blessures qu'il n'aurait certainement pas eue sans sa licence de la fédération sportive.

----------


## Wobak

::o:  Il a du cogner sacrément fort pour qu'on estime que Muay Thai > Cutter...

----------


## Johnny Boy

> Pas loin quand même...
> 
> http://blog.travailler-en-suisse.ch/...rd-suisse.html
> http://www.ch.ch/private/00108/00112...x.html?lang=fr
> http://blog.travailler-en-suisse.ch/...en-suisse.html
> 
> Attention, je ne critique pas (et pour certains au volant, ca me démangerais de le faire...et ...même quelques suisses qui se lâchent quand ils passent la frontière, du coté de chez moi ) je relate juste.


Je trouve que ça n'a juste rien à voir.  :tired:  Je trouve normal de pouvoir dénoncer quelqu'un qui viole la loi... Pas toi? Moi c'est plutôt les gens qui restent impassible devant un délit qui aurait tendance à m'énerver!

----------


## Poulos

Maitre Youpi Banana !

----------


## BCH32

GG GMB,
J'ai lu en plusieurs fois cet article mais je me pose bien des questions sur l'aide à autrui, la non-dénonciation, la sécurité sur le lieu de travail etc...
 ::(:  trop de trucs à gérer. :tired:

----------


## Thierfeu

justement il y a délit et délit : si ton voisin frappe sa femme et ses gosses toi et moi irions le dénoncer... j'espère

si ton voisin fume du shit, irais tu le dénoncer ?   et pourtant ...
http://www.objectifreussir.ch/FR/cad...upefiants.html

----------


## malmoutt3

le truc bien vicieux aussi , si on arrive a situer la camera , organiser des faux delits pour produire de vraies delations et gagner de l argent ou tout simplement braquer des gens pour se faire du fric et en recuperer encore en  denonçant ce meme delit .

On pourrait meme avoir une camera pret d une banque pour observer les horaires de depot d argent et de travail du personnel , puis organiser un braquage pour lequel on n appellerait que quelques minutes plus tard arguant au droit de faire ses besoins et ecouler les tacos au piment de la vieille pendant ses heures de boulot .

C est superbe comme systeme , c est le serpent qui se mord la queue , je suis deja fan , et puis il a encore mieux que le porno , regarder des gens se faire tuer ou savater en live ça c est le kiff ultime , un peu comme l emission cops aux usa.

Mais on peut aller encore plus loin on peut mettre des mitrailleuses lourdes en couple avec ce genre de camera et donner les commandes a un civil quelconque étant soumis a une formation de 5 heures pour devenir  surveillant/juge/bourreau civil qui pourra exploser toute les tetes de chez lui , c est ça le futur mes amis , c est pur  ::):

----------


## Cama

J'ai pas les textes de loi, mais en France quelqu'un qui pratique a haut niveau ( du genre ceinture noire de karaté, même si le "haut niveau est relatif"), un sport de combat, ne sera pas jugé de la même façon qu'un non pratiquant s'il blesse quelqu'un, ou même s'il commet un homicide involontaire en se defendant avec ses poings.
La loi part du principe qu'en pratiquant ce sport de combat, il est censé connaitre ses limites et savoir maitriser ses coups.
Y'a pas qu'aux States !
Et je trouve ça sacremment con... comme le pote qui met ko des futurs violeurs... si des flics étaient passé par là, je pense que les mecs auraient passé un ( très très) sale quart d'heure, tant sur le lieu de l'agression qu'au comissariat et personne n'aurait rien dit...

Moralité : si tu sais te battre, selon la loi, faut mieux appeler la police, attendre que la fille se fasse violer, que les mecs se fassent coffrer par les flics, plutot que de tenter de la defendre et de risquer de blésser un des agresseurs.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Non selon la loi, tu dois intervenir que si tu ne risque rien et si tu ne fais courir aucun risque à personne. Donc, oui, appeler la police, tirer un signal d'alarme...ou maîtriser l'agresseur si tu sais comment t'y prendre. Après, dans l'histoire du pote y'a un truc qui m'étonne. Les mecs ont porté plainte contre le pote, mais la fille ? Elle n'a pas porté plainte contre les agresseurs ? Et il les a démonté comment ? Non parce que, même si l'envie de tuer ou d'émasculer certaines personnes peut très bien se comprendre, je la ressens souvent moi-même, la loi n'autorise pas non plus que l'on paralyse à vie quelqu'un ou qu'on lui arrache les noix, même si c'est la pire des ordures.

----------


## Orme

Si si la fille a porté plainte contre les agresseurs. Mais apparemment les deux faits n'ont pas été jugés ensemble ? Je lui demanderai des précisions s'il accepte d'en parler.

----------


## skyblazer

> Il a du cogner sacrément fort pour qu'on estime que Muay Thai > Cutter...


Pas forcément, quand tu frappes avec coudes/genous, ça fait vite mal. Et si tu es assez rapide les cutter qui ne touchent pas ne servent à rien  :tired:

----------


## tenshu

Putin mais tuons le petit flic qu'il y a au fond de chacun de nous!

Dédicace a ceux qui lisent La zone du dehors, les tours panoptiques sont bientôt une realité.

----------


## SAYA

> Est ce que je suis le seul à penser "Inquisition" en lisant ça ?


Non moi j'appelle ça de la délation  :B):  ; mais pour du fric que ne feraient pas certains.
Mais les problèmes juridiques posés amèneraient certains procès assez intéressants et je serais curieuse de voir comment le respect de la vie privée et la punition pour n'avoir pas évité un crime ou un délit pour s'articuler l'un avec l'autre.... à vos Codes et à vos Jurisprudences Ô G_M_B ... face à des Magistrats qui seront bien embarrassés.

----------


## von_yaourt

Et bah voilà , j'ai beau passer mes journées sur les bancs de la fac, je me retrouve encore à faire du droit en lisant Canard PC ! 

Alors, ô Grand Maître B., je ne conteste point ton analyse globale qui me paraît tout à fait fondée (c'est assez étrange de payer des gens dont ce n'est pas la profession pour regarder des caméras), mais je voudrais rebondir sur un point.




> Déjà, l'article 9 du Code civil et le respect de la  vie privée qu'il protège serait profondément bafoué.
>  Je vous le rappelle, l'article 9 dispose que _"Chacun a droit au respect de sa vie privée. Les  juges peuvent, sans préjudice de la réparation du dommage subi, prescrire toutes  mesures, telles que séquestre, saisie et autres, propres à empêcher ou faire  cesser une atteinte à l'intimité de la vie privée : ces mesures peuvent, s'il y  a urgence, être ordonnées en référé_


J'ai beau ne pas être spécialiste des questions relatives à la vie privée (je ne suis pas privatiste), pour moi le respect de la vie privée dans un lieu public ne peut être invoqué s'il n'y a pas de publication de l'image.
D'ailleurs, j'ai pris mon Code civil édition Dalloz 2008 (oui, il date un peu) posé à côté de mon pc, et à l'annotation 38 bis "surveillance vidéo de lieux publics" de l'article 9 il est écrit : 
_
La surveillance des faits et gestes d'un individu dans un lieu public par un équipement photographique sans enregistrement ne constitue pas une atteinte à sa vie privée, au sens de l'article 8 de la Convention Européenne des Droits de l'Homme, mais l'enregistrement de données, notamment systématique ou permanent, peut justifier une conclusion contraire._ 
L'arrêt invoqué est celui de la CEDH, section IV du 28 janvier 2003, Peck contre Royaume-Uni (l'histoire d'un homme filmé par ces CCTV cameras dont l'image avait été mal floutée et diffusée dans les médias), complété par CEDH 1er juin 2004 relatif à la légalité de placement d'un détenu sous vidéo surveillance.

Or, à mon avis, on est ici en dehors de la possibilité, vu que les images ne sont pas destinées à être utilisées à des fins commerciales ou à être divulguées au grand public, mais à la seule personne qui surveillera par le biais de la caméra, et n'aura pour seul but que de constater les infractions (le problème se poserait si le but était autre). Si le fait d'être surveillé par une seule personne, fut-ce par le biais d'une caméra, était contraire au principe de respect de la vie privée, alors autant faire un recours contre tous les vigiles du monde, voire contre toutes les personnes que l'on croise dans la rue, et qui ont aussi l'obligation de dénoncer les infractions dont elles sont le témoin... Le raisonnement est le même que dans les magasins sous vidéo-surveillance.

J'aimerais avoir tes lumières sur le cas présent GMB, toi qui connaît infiniment mieux la lettre et l'esprit du droit positif sur cette question.

Et là je digresserai (je ne te vise donc plus du tout, ô maître) sur une tendance qui me paraît non seulement dangereuse mais également tout à fait idéologiquement détestable, qui est celle de dénoncer la généralisation de la vidéo surveillance (par l'autorité policière cette fois-ci, je ne parle plus du cas de cette news), sous ce prétexte falacieux du respect à la vie privée. Non seulement une caméra n'est pas différente d'un agent assermenté en chair et en os vu qu'ils ont le même et unique but de constater l'infraction, et personne ne proteste contre l'existence de la police, mais en plus c'est un ignominieux prétexte (puisque ce n'est plus que ça) pour laisser se produire tout un tas d'infractions que l'on pourrait, si ce n'est empêcher, au moins constater et donc condamner plus facilement. Et s'il y a bien un droit que l'on a pas, c'est celui d'enfreindre la loi.

----------


## BigDams

Encore une sacrée prose de GMB (appelons-le "grand", pas de chichis). 
Question con: qui paye la prime, et comment se rémunère-t-il? Si c'est via un système publicitaire foireux, alors, oui, je vous le dis, l'humanité a touché le fond !

----------


## SAYA

> Et là je digresserai (je ne te vise donc plus du tout, ô maître) sur une tendance qui me paraît non seulement dangereuse mais également tout à fait idéologiquement détestable, qui est celle de dénoncer la généralisation de la vidéo surveillance (par l'autorité policière cette fois-ci, je ne parle plus du cas de cette news), sous ce prétexte fallacieux du respect à la vie privée. Non seulement une caméra n'est pas différente d'un agent assermenté en chair et en os vu qu'ils ont le même et unique but de constater l'infraction, et personne ne proteste contre l'existence de la police, mais en plus c'est un ignominieux prétexte (puisque ce n'est plus que ça) pour laisser se produire tout un tas d'infractions que l'on pourrait, si ce n'est empêcher, au moins constater et donc condamner plus facilement. Et s'il y a bien un droit que l'on a pas, c'est celui d'enfreindre la loi.


Serais-tu d'accord qu'on en pose chez toi, partout, dans la salle de bains, et autres pièces "d'aisance"... après tout tu peux à l'extérieur être un type bien et chez toi, battre ta femme, tes enfants, avoir des déviations etc.... Entre des radars (quoique... ils ne sont jamais posés dans les endroits dangereux, mais sur des voies où l'État est certain de se faire du fric) et les caméras dans tous les coins, il y a une marge ; au surplus,  payer des gens pour les visionner c'est encore pire, n'est-ce pas là une reconnaissance d'incapacité à faire régner l'ordre ? (Et puisque ce ne sont pas des personnes assermentées comme les forces de l'ordre ou des autorités judiciaires, cela ne peut il pas s'apparenter à une image divulguée dans le public ? Je m'interroge)

----------


## von_yaourt

> Serais-tu d'accord qu'on en pose chez toi, partout, dans la salle de bains, et autres pièces "d'aisance"... après tout tu peux à l'extérieur être un type bien et chez toi, battre ta femme, tes enfants, avoir des déviations etc.... Entre des radars (quoique... ils ne sont jamais posés dans les endroits dangereux, mais sur des voies où l'État est certain de se faire du fric) et les caméras dans tous les coins, il y a une marge ; au surplus,  payer des gens pour les visionner c'est encore pire, n'est-ce pas là une reconnaissance d'incapacité à faire régner l'ordre ? (Et puisque ce ne sont pas des personnes assermentés comme les forces de l'ordre ou des autorités judiciaires, cela ne peut il pas s'apparenter à une image divulguée dans le public ? Je m'interroge)


Tu ne m'as pas tout à fait compris, le problème se pose pour la voie publique uniquement, car il est bien entendu évident que jamais, à moins d'enfreindre les droits de l'homme, la surveillance ne peut s'exercer dans le lieu de vie d'autrui. Chez nous, 1984 n'existera jamais. 
Quant au fait de payer des tiers pour surveiller, là encore je l'ai dit, je suis contre, pour les raisons que GMB a évoqué et sur lesquelles je ne suis donc pas revenu.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Et bah voilà , j'ai beau passer mes journées sur les bancs de la fac, je me retrouve encore à faire du droit en lisant Canard PC ! 
> 
> Alors, ô Grand Maître B., je ne conteste point ton analyse globale qui me paraît tout à fait fondée (c'est assez étrange de payer des gens dont ce n'est pas la profession pour regarder des caméras), mais je voudrais rebondir sur un point.
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai beau ne pas être spécialiste des questions relatives à la vie privée (je ne suis pas privatiste), pour moi le respect de la vie privée dans un lieu public ne peut être invoqué s'il n'y a pas de publication de l'image.
> D'ailleurs, j'ai pris mon Code civil édition Dalloz 2008 (oui, il date un peu) posé à côté de mon pc, et à l'annotation 38 bis "surveillance vidéo de lieux publics" de l'article 9 il est écrit : 
> _
> ...


Exact! 

Mais précisons tout de suite: La publication de la photographie d'une personne, sans son consentement, constitue une atteinte au droit à l'image, même si le cliché a été pris dans un lieu public et cette violation est doublée d'une atteinte à la vie privée par la révélation de sa présence par exemple à une réunion d'homosexuels.

Autre exemple classique en jurisprudence: Il peut arriver que l'image, sans porter atteinte au respect de la vie privée de la personne, trouble néanmoins sa tranquillité. Exemple:  lorsqu'une image fait apparaître une personne de façon isolée lors d'une manifestation publique. Du fait que celle-ci se trouve, par l'effet d'un cadrage, soudainement médiatisée malgré elle, la publication constitue assurément une atteinte au respect de sa tranquillité. 

Après, ça peut se compliquer. Par exemple si ton image est captée parce que tu participes, volontairement ou pas, à un évènement d'actualité (une explosion terroriste par exemple et tu n'étais pas loin).

Pour revenir à notre sujet, bien sur que la vie privée n'est pas en jeu lorsqu'une caméra CCTV filme par exemple des gens dans un magasin. Pourquoi ? tu le dis toi-même: parce que d'une l'image n'est pas enregistrée ni sauvegardée (ou alors peu de temps: hormis le cas d'une procédure pénale, les enregistrements doivent être détruits dans un délai maximum d'un mois), de deux, elle n'est pas publiée et de trois, la personne qui la regarde a pour mission professionnelle de surveiller un lieu. 

Mais, dans notre cas, ces 3 points n'y sont pas: d'une l'image peut être sauvegardée puisqu'on n'est plus dans un circuit fermé CCTV mais bien sur un équivalent d'une webcam qui diffuse son flux sur le PC de quelqu'un. 

De 2, qui nous dit qu'un petit malin qui est inscrit à Internet Eyes ne va pas s'amuser à diffuser des images sur le web ? Internet eyes, à ma connaissance, ne promet aucun contrôle à ce sujet.

De 3, n'oublie pas que l'article 9 ne concerne pas que l'image, mais la vie privée en général. Or, dans notre cas, ce n'est pas un agent de sécurité qui regarde la vidéo, mais n'importe qui, un voisin potentiel, un membre de ta famille. Imagine la scène, tu entres dans un sex shop en douce le soir. Tu t'en fous que le circuit CCTV du sex shop te filme car le mec qui regarde si tu ne fauches pas un godemiché ne te connaît pas. En outre, ton image ne sera ni sauvegardée ni publiée. 

Maintenant, tu entres dans le même sex shop mais le commerçant fait appel à internet eyes pour aider la surveillance. Potentiellement, c'est ton cousin ou ton oncle qui va te voir entrer dans le magasin, qui va pouvoir sauvegarder sur son pc l'image de ta personne en train d'acheter un film X et qui va pouvoir prévenir toute ta famille: Si, si, regardez, j'ai la photo, c'est von_Yaourt qui était là ! Vous vous rendez compte ! Qui aurait cru, lui qui fait la fac de droit et tout! c'est dingue ! Et là, ta vie privée est carrément en jeu. 

Moralité, même si le risque de ce petit drame familial est réduit (puisque les caméras sont distribuées au hasard) il n'empêche que ta vie privée peut être bafouée et l'article 9, violé. 

En conclusion, il m'apparaît que le système mis en place par Internet eyes est totalement différent de celui des systèmes de surveillance par caméras CCTV classiques. Et la Cour européenne ou les Tribunaux français ne se prononceraient pas de la même manière, me semble-t-il. D'ailleurs, peut être qu'un anglais saisira la justice de cette question. J'ai vu que des leagues de droit de l'homme gueulent comme pas possible sur ce pb!

----------


## Ithilsul

> Sauf que dans son histoire, ce qui le dérange c'est que l'agent de sécurité, donc quelqu'un qui est censé "savoir se battre", n'est pas pu intervenir à cause d'un réglement interne. Le vigile aurait-il du néanmoins intervenir dans l'autre magasin et dans le cas où il ne la pas fait risque-t-il d'être rendu coupable de non assistance à personne en danger ?


Je me suis mal exprimé, les magasins sont très éloignés, et mon interrogation portait sur le droit d'un vendeur à intervenir...




> le juge a décidé que la riposte n'était pas proportionnée, et mon ami a donc mangé une condamnation pour coups et blessures qu'il n'aurait certainement pas eue sans sa licence de la fédération sportive.


Bizarre, j'aurais dit que la proportionnalité était liée au type "d'arme" utilisé. Bien évidemment, on en vient pas à émasculer les agresseurs, même à mains nues...




> Et là je digresserai (je ne te vise donc plus du tout, ô maître) sur une tendance qui me paraît non seulement dangereuse mais également tout à fait idéologiquement détestable, qui est celle de dénoncer la généralisation de la vidéo surveillance (par l'autorité policière cette fois-ci, je ne parle plus du cas de cette news), sous ce prétexte falacieux du respect à la vie privée. Non seulement une caméra n'est pas différente d'un agent assermenté en chair et en os vu qu'ils ont le même et unique but de constater l'infraction, et personne ne proteste contre l'existence de la police, mais en plus c'est un ignominieux prétexte (puisque ce n'est plus que ça) pour laisser se produire tout un tas d'infractions que l'on pourrait, si ce n'est empêcher, au moins constater et donc condamner plus facilement. Et s'il y a bien un droit que l'on a pas, c'est celui d'enfreindre la loi.


Mais sauf erreur de ma part, la vidéo a un statut bien particulier en France (c'est pas un commencement de preuve ?).
De plus, est-ce que l'efficacité de la vidéosurveillance est réellement démontré ? Prends l'Angleterre, pays ayant le plus gros rapport caméras/habitant, est-ce que la délinquance a disparu pour autant ? Pas du tout, c'est surtout dans les mentalités : alors que j'y étais, des gamins de 12 ans sont venus me chercher des noises (j'avais presque 10 ans de plus qu'eux).

Tiens, exemple (article datant de 2007, mais qui reste assez parlant) : http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/news/a...me-unsolved.do

Ou encore : http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/8219022.stm Celui-ci est de 2009.
Sa conclusion ? 1.000 caméras résolvent 1 seul crime !

Et ça ne te fait rien de savoir que l'on pourrait te tracer sur tous tes déplacements quotidiens (que tu ailles au boulot, chercher tes gosses, à la bibliothèque ou avec une péripatéticienne) ? C'est le cas à Londres,

----------


## 564.3

Ce genre de système pourrait faire un carton chez les retraités. 
Ca me fait penser au stéréotype de la petite vieille qui passe sa journée à regarder en douce par la fenêtre, qui se plaint des jeunes etc. 
Elle pourra enfin assouvir ses pulsions, et être payée en plus.

----------


## von_yaourt

> Mais, dans notre cas, ces 3 points n'y sont pas: d'une l'image peut être sauvegardée puisqu'on n'est plus dans un circuit fermé CCTV mais bien sur un équivalent d'une webcam qui diffuse son flux sur le PC de quelqu'un. 
> 
> De 2, qui nous dit qu'un petit malin qui est inscrit à Internet Eyes ne va pas s'amuser à diffuser des images sur le web ? Internet eyes, à ma connaissance, ne promet aucun contrôle à ce sujet.
> 
> De 3, n'oublie pas que l'article 9 ne concerne pas que l'image, mais la vie privée en général. Or, dans notre cas, ce n'est pas un agent de sécurité qui regarde la vidéo, mais n'importe qui, un voisin potentiel, un membre de ta famille. Imagine la scène, tu entres dans un sex shop en douce le soir. Tu t'en fous que le circuit CCTV du sex shop te filme car le mec qui regarde si tu ne fauches pas un godemiché ne te connaît pas. En outre, ton image ne sera ni sauvegardée ni publiée. 
> 
> Maintenant, tu entres dans le même sex shop mais le commerçant fait appel à internet eyes pour aider la surveillance. Potentiellement, c'est ton cousin ou ton oncle qui va te voir entrer dans le magasin, qui va pouvoir sauvegarder sur son pc l'image de ta personne en train d'acheter un film X et qui va pouvoir prévenir toute ta famille: Si, si, regardez, j'ai la photo, c'est von_Yaourt qui était là ! Vous vous rendez compte ! Qui aurait cru, lui qui fait la fac de droit et tout! c'est dingue ! Et là, ta vie privée est carrément en jeu. 
> 
> Moralité, même si le risque de ce petit drame familial est réduit (puisque les caméras sont distribuées au hasard) il n'empêche que ta vie privée peut être bafouée et l'article 9, violé. 
> ...


Mince, le mot "ligue" s'est anglicisé maintenant ?  ::): 

J'entends tout à fait ton argumentaire, que je partage en grande partie vu que cette idée de faire de la vidéo surveillance par des tiers m'apparaît également contestable.

Maintenant si je voulais faire du mauvais esprit, je pourrais, en soulignant que tu te bases sur les dérives possibles du système Internet Eyes, dire que les dérives sont également possibles pour le système CCTV.

Un employé mal intentionné pourrait probablement (sous réserves techniques, je ne connais pas la nature du dispositif) copier l'enregistrement légalement conservé. Deuxièmement il pourrait également diffuser cet enregistrement.
Et enfin - et c'est là que mon désaccord avec toi sera le plus grand - l'employé de la compagnie de CCTV peut aussi tout à fait te reconnaître si par hasard il te connaît et regarde la bonne caméra ! La vie privée y est donc tout autant en jeu. Et en plus, cet employé sera plus à même d'aller vendre ses infos à la presse si il a quelque chose à divulguer sur une star qu'il a vu au sex shop, contrat de travail à l'appui (si jamais il n'a pas d'enregistrement). Bien sûr ce serait une faute professionnelle grave, mais ce serait tout autant à même d'être porté devant les tribunaux que ton exemple via Internet Eyes.

La question est donc : comme la personne qui surveille est rémunérée, n'a t-elle pas également un statut, avec un règlement à respecter (ne pas enregistrer, ne pas diffuser, ne pas faire d'usage commercial, etc...) ? Auquel cas, Internet Eyes ne serait qu'une compagnie de CCTV fonctionnant en télétravail... 

Dernière chose, ils n'ont pas un équivalent anglais de la CNIL pour toutes ces questions nos amis anglais et leur système juridique abbérant ?

----------


## von_yaourt

> Mais sauf erreur de ma part, la vidéo a un statut bien particulier en France (c'est pas un commencement de preuve ?).
> De plus, est-ce que l'efficacité de la vidéosurveillance est réellement démontré ? Prends l'Angleterre, pays ayant le plus gros rapport caméras/habitant, est-ce que la délinquance a disparu pour autant ? Pas du tout, c'est surtout dans les mentalités : alors que j'y étais, des gamins de 12 ans sont venus me chercher des noises (j'avais presque 10 ans de plus qu'eux).
> 
> Tiens, exemple (article datant de 2007, mais qui reste assez parlant) : http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/news/a...me-unsolved.do
> 
> Ou encore : http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/8219022.stm Celui-ci est de 2009.
> Sa conclusion ? 1.000 caméras résolvent 1 seul crime !
> 
> Et ça ne te fait rien de savoir que l'on pourrait te tracer sur tous tes déplacements quotidiens (que tu ailles au boulot, chercher tes gosses, à la bibliothèque ou avec une péripatéticienne) ? C'est le cas à Londres,


C'est heureusement un commencement de preuve, sinon ça ne servirait à rien. 
Quant au fait que ça ne fasse pas changer les mentalités c'est à l'appréciation de chacun, j'ai des amis qui vont régulièrement à Londres et qui disent que le sentiment de sécurité y est important et le comportement des gens beaucoup plus respectueux en présence de ces caméras. Personnellement la seule fois où je me suis fait "agresser" (le mot est très fort, pris à parti serait plus approprié), c'était à Paris, et moi aussi par des minots d'une dizaine d'années. L'auraient-ils fait en présence de caméra ? Aucune idée...

Ceci étant dit, c'était une digression sur le fait que le respect à la vie privée ne devrait pas être invoqué de mon point de vue pour lutter contre les CCTV : leur efficacité constatée me paraît être plus légitime comme contestation ! 

Cela me fait-il chier de pouvoir être tracé ? La réponse est dans la question : je "peux" en pratique je ne le suis pas parce que personne ne s'intéresse à moi vu que je n'ai pas commis d'infraction. Et si j'en ai commis une, que l'on puisse reconstituer mon emploi du temps est une excellente chose (pour démonter un alibi, par exemple).
Mais tu sais que l'on peut également être tracé par son téléphone portable ? Dans quel monde horrible nous vivons, on a tous la possibilité de pouvoir être repérés !

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Mince, le mot "ligue" s'est anglicisé maintenant ? 
> 
> J'entends tout à fait ton argumentaire, que je partage en grande partie vu que cette idée de faire de la vidéo surveillance par des tiers m'apparaît également contestable.
> 
> Maintenant si je voulais faire du mauvais esprit, je pourrais, en soulignant que tu te bases sur les dérives possibles du système Internet Eyes, dire que les dérives sont également possibles pour le système CCTV.
> 
> Un employé mal intentionné pourrait probablement (sous réserves techniques, je ne connais pas la nature du dispositif) copier l'enregistrement légalement conservé. Deuxièmement il pourrait également diffuser cet enregistrement.
> Et enfin - et c'est là que mon désaccord avec toi sera le plus grand - l'employé de la compagnie de CCTV peut aussi tout à fait te reconnaître si par hasard il te connaît et regarde la bonne caméra ! La vie privée y est donc tout autant en jeu. Et en plus, cet employé sera plus à même d'aller vendre ses infos à la presse si il a quelque chose à divulguer sur une star qu'il a vu au sex shop, contrat de travail à l'appui (si jamais il n'a pas d'enregistrement). Bien sûr ce serait une faute professionnelle grave, mais ce serait tout autant à même d'être porté devant les tribunaux que ton exemple via Internet Eyes.
> 
> ...


Mmm....Disons que l'employé mal intentionné que tu imagines commettrait un délit, parce que c'est un professionnel qui sait que l'image ne peut pas être conservée; tandis que chez internet eyes, c'est le système tout entier qui permet cela, puisque le flux est diffusé chez toi, sur ton pc !

ça m'apparaît immensément différent. 

Mais à nouveau, tout ça c'est qu'une appréciation, on ignore par essence ce qu'un tribunal trouverait à dire à tout ça, tant qu'il n'est pas saisi de l'affaire. 

Je maintiens toutefois que de faire circuler un flux d'images de caméra de surveillance vers des PC privés est une source bcp plus grande de violation de droit à l'image que lorsque le flux reste en interne, automatiquement détruit (sinon le responsable du circuit de vidéo surveillance risque de sacré pb légaux) et visionné par un professionnel de la surveillance.

EDIT: J'ajoute en revanche que, concernant les CCTV classiques, tu as tout à fait raison. La vie privée n'est pas juridiquement violée par leur présence, pour les raisons évoquées ci-dessus (pas de sauvegarde ou très limitée dans le temps, pas de publication, surveillance professionnelle), même si je comprends que des personnes puissent détester l'idée d'être filmée en permanence.[COLOR="Silver"]

----------


## SAYA

> Je maintiens toutefois que de faire circuler un flux d'images de caméra de surveillance vers des PC privés est une source bcp plus grande de violation de droit à l'image que lorsque le flux reste en interne, automatiquement détruit (sinon le responsable du circuit de vidéo surveillance risque de sacré pb légaux) et visionné par un professionnel de la surveillance.


Moi ce qui m'inquiète c'est la possible dérive* qui peut découler de tout cela. Sous couvert d'une protection des citoyens (on peut toujours trouver une base légale à un abus de pouvoir ou de droit), le risque est grand de voir la délation légalisée : payer ton voisin potentiel pour visualiser une caméras NON, moi ça me choque. Que des caméras soient visualisées par des Gendarmes ou autres policiers euh c'est pour moi déjà limite. Mais alors pourquoi s'insurger contre Google qui peut te filmer te promenant dans la Rue ou qui film les fenêtres de ton appart. Ça me semble un sacré paradoxe.
Si je n'ai rien à me reprocher, je ne veux pas être filmée en "caméra cachée". Pour moi c'est une atteinte à la liberté, pas seulement au droit de l'image. J'ai peut être tort mais je dis attention, attention à tout autoriser au nom d'une soi-disant protection.

@von _ yaourt :  tu me parlais des caméras sur la voie publique... es-tu certain que ça s'arrêtera là ?

----------


## Yank31

Le droit français ne plaisante pas avec la vidéo surveillance : 

"Article 10 - VI. - Le fait d'installer un système de vidéosurveillance ou de le maintenir sans autorisation, *de procéder à des enregistrements de vidéosurveillance sans autorisation*, de ne pas les détruire dans le délai prévu, de les falsifier, d'entraver l'action de la commission départementale, *de faire accéder des personnes non habilitées aux images* ou *d'utiliser ces images à d'autres fins que celles pour lesquelles elles sont autorisées* est puni de trois ans d'emprisonnement et de 45000 euros d'amende, sans préjudice des dispositions des articles 226-1 du code pénal et L. 120-2, L. 121-8 et L. 432-2-1 du code du travail." (source)

Pour les curieux, la demande d'autorisation pour tout système de vidéo surveillance : Cerfa vidéo n°13806

Concernant l'article 9 du code civil, je rejoins Von_yaourt pour tempérer l'affirmation selon laquelle il serait profondément bafoué par une telle activité.

Il serait à mon sens plus juste de parler d'aggravation du risque d'atteinte à la vie privée.

Voilà, je pinaille, mais ça me semblait important parce qu'en lecture de ton article on a l'impression que le mécanisme d'Internet Eyes serait en lui-même constitutif d'une atteinte à la vie privée.


Edit : à la limite, concernant le droit de chacun sur son image, ca se discute. Il y a en effet modification des modes de reproduction et de diffusion de l'image, de sorte qu'il pourrait être avancé que l'autorisation tacite ne serait plus suffisante, et qu'il faudrait une autorisation spéciale, expresse, ou au minimum éclairée (avec par exemple des affiches explicitant l'emploi de ce système dans les locaux).

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Je suis tout à fait d'accord. Il y a un risque d'atteinte à la vie privée. Internet eyes ne crée pas automatiquement une infraction à l'article 9. Internet eyes met en place un système qui rend possible ces infractions. Et je suis également d'accord sur le fait que lorsque tu es prévenu qu'en entrant dans un magasin, tu es soumis à une surveillance caméra, cela ne veut pas dire que tu as conscience que n'importe quel internaute inscrit à Internet eyes peut avoir accès à ton image. 

Par conséquent, comme je le disais dans le post précédent, tiens je le copie colle, ça ira plus vite, je maintiens que de faire circuler un flux d'images de caméra de surveillance vers des PC privés est une source bcp plus grande de violation de droit à l'image que lorsque le flux reste en interne, automatiquement détruit (sinon le responsable du circuit de vidéo surveillance risque de sacré pb légaux) et visionné par un professionnel de la surveillance.

----------


## Ithilsul

> C'est heureusement un commencement de preuve, sinon ça ne servirait à rien.


CE que je voulais dire, c'est que ce n'est justement que un commencement de preuve, mais là encore, je ne sais pas vraiment ce qu'il en est (je tente de me rappeler de cours de droit datant de 4 ou 5 ans). 




> Ceci étant dit, c'était une digression sur le fait que le respect à la vie privée ne devrait pas être invoqué de mon point de vue pour lutter contre les CCTV : leur efficacité constatée me paraît être plus légitime comme contestation !


Effectivement, ça serait un moyen bien plus "objectif" de le faire, mais tu connais les français, on reste des "latins" (de garenne), donc très expressifs, mais subjectifs  :;):  Cela n'empêche pas le fait que l'on puisse s'inquiéter de l'intrusion dans la vie privée causée par de telles caméras. Tiens, faut que je pense à lire _1984_ d'Orwell d'ailleurs, ça doit être une bonne base d'argumentation  :;): 




> Cela me fait-il chier de pouvoir être tracé ? La réponse est dans la question : je "peux" en pratique je ne le suis pas parce que personne ne s'intéresse à moi vu que je n'ai pas commis d'infraction. Et si j'en ai commis une, que l'on puisse reconstituer mon emploi du temps est une excellente chose (pour démonter un alibi, par exemple).
> Mais tu sais que l'on peut également être tracé par son téléphone portable ? Dans quel monde horrible nous vivons, on a tous la possibilité de pouvoir être repérés !


Certes, on peut l'être théoriquement, mais peu de risque en pratique. Mais jusqu'à quand ? Sans sombrer dans la paranoïa, on ne peut que constater que depuis quelques années (2002 environ), on a vu une certaine réduction (relative) des libertés sous prétexte d'une sécurisation de la société.
Concernant les téléphones portables, sauf erreur, seuls ceux équipés d'un GPS peuvent être tracés précisément, pour les autres, il ne s'agit que d'une triangulation, donc avec une certaine incertitude (hors grosses agglomérations, avec plein d'antennes). Ca reste donc plus "vague" qu'un suivi image à l'appui de tes déplacements.
Dans un autre principe, et pour illustrer ton propos de traçage, c'est la même chose par exemple dans les bibliothèques : savoir quels livres tu empruntes peut permettre d'établir un certain profil sur ta personne... Est-ce que tu ne trouverais pas ça exagéré ?

----------


## Jeremy

> Et là je digresserai (je ne te vise donc plus du tout, ô maître) sur une tendance qui me paraît non seulement dangereuse mais également tout à fait idéologiquement détestable, qui est celle de dénoncer la généralisation de la vidéo surveillance (par l'autorité policière cette fois-ci, je ne parle plus du cas de cette news), sous ce prétexte falacieux du respect à la vie privée. Non seulement une caméra n'est pas différente d'un agent assermenté en chair et en os vu qu'ils ont le même et unique but de constater l'infraction, et personne ne proteste contre l'existence de la police, mais en plus c'est un ignominieux prétexte (puisque ce n'est plus que ça) pour laisser se produire tout un tas d'infractions que l'on pourrait, si ce n'est empêcher, au moins constater et donc condamner plus facilement. Et s'il y a bien un droit que l'on a pas, c'est celui d'enfreindre la loi.


Il est vrai que les systèmes de surveillance ne sont jamais utilisé à mauvais escient. Non, vraiment jamais (cf les affaires de voyeurismes en UK, de la surveillance de Merkel en Allemagne et tout plein d'autres faits plaisants).
Plus drôle est le fait de penser que seuls des agents assermentés y ont accès. Genre les agents d'entretien ne profitent jamais de leurs accès privilégiés à certains lieux.
Les caméras n'empêchent pas les crimes, au mieux elles les déplacent. Au pire les criminels s'adaptent voire les détournent.

Enfin, jusqu'à preuve du contraire, je n'ai rien fait de répréhensible : pourquoi vouloir me surveiller ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Tu as raison sur le fond (en tous les cas, je partage ton avis en tant qu'homme), mais c'est juridiquement plus compliqué. Un policier peut aussi abuser de sa position, il peut être raciste, il peut être voyeur, il peut être violeur et même tueur. Il n'empêche que personne ne demandera la disparition de tous les flics (enfin si, les anarchistes, mais bon). Sa fonction est juridiquement consacrée, les risques de dérapages contrôlés et les dérapages effectifs sanctionnés. 

Il en va de même pour les caméras. La juriprudence que citait von_Yaourt explique cela. La caméra de surveillance ne viole pas la vie privée de facto, parce que son utilisation est encadrée, que la publication est interdite, la sauvegarde limitée et le visionnage réservé à des professionnels. Tout cela n'implique pas qu'il n'y aura pas de dérapage, mais que l'on a minimisé les risques et qu'il y a des sanctions en cas de dérapage effectif.

En revanche, si une caméra de surveillance est utilisée en dehors du cadre très précis que je viens d'expliquer, et c'est, à mon sens, le cas d'Internet Eyes, il y a alors, par hypothèse violation de la vie privée. Ou plutôt risque très aggravée de violation de la vie privée et du coup, la justice française interdirait (notez le conditionnel, je ne peux l'affirmer puisque la justice ne s'est pas prononcée) le service internet Eyes, car il implique un trop gros risque de violation de l'article 9, justement parce que la caméra n'est pas utilisée dans un contexte légalement prévu pour minimiser les risques.

C'est exactement pour la même raison que tu ne peux pas "jouer" au flic dans ton quartier, en patrouillant la nuit déguisé en batman et en tabassant les délinquants. Seuls les flics peuvent le faire (enfin, patrouiller hein, pas se déguiser en batman) car le régime juridique qui encadre cette activité limite les risques d'abus.

----------


## von_yaourt

> Certes, on peut l'être théoriquement, mais peu de risque en pratique. Mais jusqu'à quand ? Sans sombrer dans la paranoïa, on ne peut que constater que depuis quelques années (2002 environ), on a vu une certaine réduction (relative) des libertés sous prétexte d'une sécurisation de la société.


Je pense qu'il faut être très prudent quand on parle d'une réduction des libertés dans un cadre que certains ressentent plus sécuritaire. En pratique, la vidéo surveillance comme les radars ne restreignent en rien notre liberté (pas plus qu'un flic qui surveille un carrefour), ils permettent de mieux contrôler le respect de la loi, et donc de prendre plus de personnes la main dans le sac. Ce n'est pas parce qu'il n'y a pas de moyen de surveillance que l'on a la liberté d'enfreindre la loi...




> Dans un autre principe, et pour illustrer ton propos de traçage, c'est la même chose par exemple dans les bibliothèques : savoir quels livres tu empruntes peut permettre d'établir un certain profil sur ta personne... Est-ce que tu ne trouverais pas ça exagéré ?


Je pense que la seule chose que l'on peut déduire de mes emprunts, c'est que je fais du droit et que j'aime Terry Pratchett ! Là encore, qui ira vérifier ça ? 




> Enfin, jusqu'à preuve du contraire, je n'ai rien fait de répréhensible : pourquoi vouloir me surveiller ?


Je ne répondrai pas sur les dérives, car GMB l'a fait mieux que je ne le pourrais, mais sur ce point, je pense que tu n'as pas le bon raisonnement. 
Les caméras sont là pour surveiller un lieu, une zone, et non les gens qui y passent. Elles sont là pour surveiller qu'il n'y ait pas d'infraction commise, et à partir de là il est possible de surveiller l'auteur de l'infraction. On ne surveille pas toute personne passant dans le champs des caméras, car c'est tout simplement impossible en pratique. 

Je comprends ce phantasme de la surveillance personnalisée et généralisée, mais nous sommes dans un État de droit, pas dans une dictature sud-américaine. Nous avons des droits, et nous pouvons les faire respecter devant les juridictions de notre pays.

Alors, supposons que 1984 fasse des émules dans le gouvernement, et que l'on permette de mettre des caméras chez autrui. Déjà ce serait fait par la loi, donc il faudrait que cela passe le Conseil Constitutionnel (ce qui serait impossible en pratique), mais admettons, on a mis du laxatif dans leur tisane et ils valident la loi ni vu ni connu. Autrui se retrouve donc avec une caméra chez lui, que peut-il faire ? Il me semble qu'il existe la procédure de référé-liberté (extrêmement rapide), qui permet de passer en urgence devant le juge administratif si une liberté ou un droit fondamental fait l'objet d'une atteinte manifeste. En l'occurrence, un tel placement serait contraire au principe de respect de la vie privée (qui doit être constitutionnel, si je ne m'abuse) et l'État serait condamné. 
Donc non, à moins de sortir de la démocratie, des droits de l'homme, de corrompre le conseil cstit. et (encore plus dur) le Conseil d'État, ça n'arrivera jamais.

----------


## Jeremy

> En pratique, la vidéo surveillance comme les radars ne restreignent en rien notre liberté (pas plus qu'un flic qui surveille un carrefour), ils permettent de mieux contrôler le respect de la loi, et donc de prendre plus de personnes la main dans le sac. Ce n'est pas parce qu'il n'y a pas de moyen de surveillance que l'on a la liberté d'enfreindre la loi...


D'après l'expérience du royaume-uni, non.
Les crimes ne sont pas évités car payer des gens pour surveiller toutes les caméras coûte trop cher (http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti....html?ITO=1490, d'où l'idée conne qui a donné cette news) et certaines caméras sont utilisées pour faire chier le citoyen lambda, par exemple en les utilisant pour surveiller ceux qui ne sortent pas leurs poubelles le bon jour http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti....html?ITO=1490.

----------


## von_yaourt

> D'après l'expérience du royaume-uni, non.
> Les crimes ne sont pas évités car payer des gens pour surveiller toutes les caméras coûte trop cher (http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti....html?ITO=1490, d'où l'idée conne qui a donné cette news)


Ce qui n'entache en rien mon raisonnement selon lequel les caméras CCTV ne limitent pas en elles-mêmes la liberté d'autrui... (leur efficacité est un autre débat que je n'ai pas abordé, ne connaissant pas les chiffres et ne les expérimentant pas au quotidien).




> et certaines caméras sont utilisées pour faire chier le citoyen lambda, par exemple en les utilisant pour surveiller ceux qui ne sortent pas leurs poubelles le bon jour http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti....html?ITO=1490.


Et là je te renvoie à ce qu'a dit GMB sur la dérive de leur utilisation ! 

Donc non, mille fois non, la vidéo surveillance ne restreint pas les libertés individuelles.

----------


## Yank31

> Ce n'est pas parce qu'il n'y a pas de moyen de surveillance que l'on a la liberté d'enfreindre la loi...


Et pourtant...

J'estime pour ma part que chacun a toujours la liberté (le pouvoir) d'enfreindre la loi, à charge pour lui de voir sa responsabilité engagée.

L'absence de moyen de surveillance ne lui confère aucune permission (aucun droit) d'enfreindre la loi, ne l'exonère pas de sa responsabilité. Responsable, il n'en sera toutefois pas sanctionné, ni même poursuivi, l'absence de moyen de surveillance impliquant une absence de preuve. "Pas vu, pas pris".

Dès lors, j'aurai tendance à dire que l'absence de moyen de surveillance donne bel et bien, et juridiquement, une "liberté" (ou plutôt une aisance, une impunité) à enfreindre la loi.

Après, moralement, c'est une autre affaire.

Voilà, étant précisé que je reste un civiliste qui serait ravi d'entendre ton opinion de publiciste sur ce point!


Edit : Ayant mis 3 heures à reformuler mon post, de l'eau a coulé sous les ponts et je me rends compte que nous sommes d'accord pour dire que la présence / absence des caméras n'affecte en rien la liberté de chacun, je crois?

Liberté =/= droit.

----------


## SAYA

[




> Edit : Ayant mis 3 heures à reformuler mon post, de l'eau a coulé sous les ponts et je me rends compte que nous sommes d'accord pour dire que la présence / absence des caméras n'affecte en rien la liberté de chacun, je crois?


Je m'en tiens aux avis du professionnel du Droit ; mais  je dis ATTENTION car la possibilité d'une dérive est grande et il faut rester extrêmement vigilant. 
Il y aura toujours les citoyens honnêtes et responsables... et les autres et toutes les caméras du monde n'y changeront rien.

----------


## Jeremy

> Donc non, mille fois non, la vidéo surveillance ne restreint pas les libertés individuelles.


Ah ? C'est donc pour cela que tout le monde a installé des caméras dans le salon.
La liberté d'avoir une vie privée, dont le fait d'aller de tel endroit à tel endroit à telle heure en croisant telle personne fait partie, c'est pour les chiens ?

----------


## Ithilsul

> Je m'en tiens aux avis du professionnel du Droit ; mais  je dis ATTENTION car la possibilité d'une dérive est grande et il faut rester extrêmement vigilant. 
> Il y aura toujours les citoyens honnêtes et responsables... et les autres et toutes les caméras du monde n'y changeront rien.


Vouala ! Et je vais probablement en faire de même (tant m'en tenir aux prof. du droit, que de la grande méfiance), gardant bien entendu quelques considérations personnelles  :;): 
Outre les citoyens, il y aurait aussi les "super-citoyens", ceux qui deviendraient le "bras armé" de la surveillance à outrance, et qui seraient d'autant plus, eux aussi... à surveiller !  :^_^: 
Merci pour ce débat en tout cas, et désolé G_M_B pour la dérive du post vers une considération un peu plus franco-française que le sujet original (caméras + internet)  :;): 

Edit :




> Ah ? C'est donc pour cela que tout le monde a installé des caméras dans le salon.
> La liberté d'avoir une vie privée, dont le fait d'aller de tel endroit à tel endroit à telle heure en croisant telle personne fait partie, c'est pour les chiens ?


Il manque pas un mot vers la fin ?....  ::huh::

----------


## von_yaourt

> Et pourtant...
> 
> J'estime pour ma part que chacun a toujours la liberté (le pouvoir) d'enfreindre la loi, à charge pour lui de voir sa responsabilité engagée.
> 
> L'absence de moyen de surveillance ne lui confère aucune permission (aucun droit) d'enfreindre la loi, ne l'exonère pas de sa responsabilité. Responsable, il n'en sera toutefois pas sanctionné, ni même poursuivi, l'absence de moyen de surveillance impliquant une absence de preuve. "Pas vu, pas pris".
> 
> Dès lors, j'aurai tendance à dire que l'absence de moyen de surveillance donne bel et bien, et juridiquement, une "liberté" (ou plutôt une aisance, une impunité) à enfreindre la loi.
> 
> Après, moralement, c'est une autre affaire.
> ...


Alors, je pense que nous divergeons fondamentalement sur la notion de "liberté". Dans ma phrase, la "liberté d'enfreindre la loi" était bien sûr à prendre au sens "le droit d'enfreindre la loi".

Personnellement, j'entends liberté au sens des libertés individuelles, expressément visées dans les textes (que tu as peut être étudié dans cette merveilleuse matière que l'on appelle le droit des libertés fondamentales, bien que ce soit peut être une option dans ton cursus). En l'occurrence, tu as la liberté de te moucher dans tes couvertures, mais ce n'est pas expressément visé par un texte, cela fait partie de l'autodétermination de chacun... elle même limitée par la liberté de chacun, c'est l'article IV de la DDHC :
_La liberté consiste à pouvoir faire tout ce qui ne nuit pas à autrui : ainsi, l'exercice des droits naturels de chaque homme n'a de bornes que celles qui assurent aux autres membres de la société la jouissance de ces mêmes droits. Ces bornes ne peuvent être déterminées que par la loi._


Donc tu as le droit (= la liberté) de te moucher dans tes draps. Par contre tu n'as pas celle de commettre une infraction, un délit ou un crime, qui par nature nuisent à autrui ou à la collectivité. La liberté n'est alors assurément pas à prendre au sens de l'impunité... et je bondis sur ma chaise quand je vois que tu penses qu'il y a "juridiquement" une liberté à enfreindre la loi ! 

Le "pas vu pas pris" ne fait pas que l'on a le droit d'enfreindre la loi, il fait que l'on ne peut pas condamner l'infraction (qui a bien eu lieu). Ça m'apparaît tout à fait différent.



> Edit : Ayant mis 3 heures à reformuler mon post, de l'eau a coulé sous les ponts et je me rends compte que nous sommes d'accord pour dire que la présence / absence des caméras n'affecte en rien la liberté de chacun, je crois?


Tout à fait !  :;): 

D'ailleurs sur ce point, j'ai du mal à te comprendre, Jeremy, sur ton dernier post (au delà de l'opacité de la formulation). En l'occurrence il n'y a pas, contrairement à ce que tu sembles croire (en tout cas c'est que je comprends de ta pensée), de liberté d'aller et venir dans un lieu public sans être surveillé/reconnu... Là encore, trace le parallèle avec les forces de l'ordre, qui occuppent sensiblement les mêmes fonctions que les caméras. 

Au fait, question à GMB : tu te poses la question de l'applicabilité du système Internet Eyes en France, mais le principe qui dit qu'il est impossible de céder ou déléguer des pouvoirs de police (au sens juridique, pour les profanes qui nous lisent) n'y ferait-il pas déjà obstacle ?

----------


## Yank31

> Au fait, question à GMB : tu te poses la question de l'applicabilité du système Internet Eyes en France, mais le principe qui dit qu'il est impossible de céder ou déléguer des pouvoirs de police (au sens juridique, pour les profanes qui nous lisent) n'y ferait-il pas déjà obstacle ?


Question intéressante, mais non puisque qu'Internet eyes ne prétend viser que le secteur privé : "_Internet Eyes is targeting private sector cameras and will abide by guidelines to ensure safe and correct use and installation of CCTV or OCTV systems._" (http://interneteyes.co.uk/)


Après par contre, le système est un peu hallucinant quand on y regarde de plus près... Déjà ils ne paient pas les internautes pour le temps passé à visionner les flux. Il y aura un seul internaute par mois qui se verra attribué une prime pour le plus grand nombre d'alertes justifiées (suivant un système de nomenclatures des alertes qui donnent plus ou moins de points) : le paiement de cette prime se fera via Paypal.

Et comme les internautes n'ont accès qu'à 3 délations par mois, il leur faudra acheter des délations supplémentaires toujours par Paypal... pour espérer atteindre le high score et donc être l'heureux bénéficiaire de l'unique prime (ils ne parlent jamais de salaire) mensuelle.

Wow... je comprends mieux pourquoi GMB parle de gigantesque hoax!

J'imagine déjà une société française soumettre sa déclaration de vidéosurveillance par Internet eyes à la préfecture (Elle y a plutôt intérêt, le défaut d'autorisation c'est 3 ans de prison et 45 000 euros d'amende). A la rubrique "Personnes habilités à acceder aux images", c'est le drame : le formulaire ne prévoit que quatre lignes... mais le gérant ne se démonte pas, il est aussi prévu la possibilité de joindre une liste si les 4 lignes ne suffisent pas.

C'est donc, avec une petite réticence quand même, que la société va adjoindre la liste des 10.000 internautes (prévision du site d'Internet eyes) qui auront potentiellement -ou pas, on n'en sait rien, le système de répartition est totalement aléatoire- accès à ses caméras.

Ouais... ils vont bien se marrer à la préfecture.

"Mais attendez, vous savez que laisser l'accès à des images de surveillance à des personnes non autorisées est un délit, et là vous nous dites que vous laisser l'accès à vos images à combien de personnes au juste?"

"Ben... 10.000... environ. C'est pas sûr. Mais elles sont toutes autorisées!"

"Mais enfin vous ne savez même pas qui va réellement visionner vos images?!"

"Ah ben non, ça peut être n'importe qui sur les 10.000, vous voyez. Ca peut aussi n'être personne... De toute façon l'anonymat des spectateurs est garanti par Internet eyes, donc je peux pas vraiment vous répondre..."

"Attendez, vous avez dit spectateur?"

"Ben oui... attendez j'attrape mon contrat. Oui, c'est bien ça, c'est le terme utilisé dans mon contrat avec Internet eyes."

"Très bien Monsieur, nous vous ferons savoir si votre demande répond aux exigences légales de sécurité des personnes et de respect de leurs droits en matière de vidéosurveillance, dans les meilleurs délais"

"Oh c'est pas vraiment pressé, de toute façon je les paie pas!"

"Bonne journée Monsieur"

----------


## SAYA

> Wow... je comprends mieux pourquoi GMB parle de gigantesque hoax!


 ::O: Ce canular - si c'en est un -  est comme la rumeur, il court, il enfle .... ce pourrait être une forme de sondage indirect _ou encore_  _"tentatives d'espionnage et de déstabilisation en tout genre."_ ça c'est tiré de :* Rumeur sur Internet : comprendre, anticiper et gérer une cybercrise »* 
  Didier Heiderich  

Editions Village Mondial






> "Très bien Monsieur, nous vous ferons savoir si votre demande répond aux exigences légales de sécurité des personnes et de respect de leurs droits en matière de vidéosurveillance, dans les meilleurs délais"


Et ça c'est vraiment du rêve parce que la Préfecture ne prendrait certainement pas le temps de le le dire "avec des fleurs" :-))))

----------


## Yank31

> Et ça c'est vraiment du rêve parce que la Préfecture ne prendrait certainement pas le temps de le le dire "avec des fleurs" :-))))


Mais faut pas le lire comme ça, c'était pas un ton prévenant dans mon esprit, c'était plutôt genre "court toujours que ça passe, coco".

Mais je vois ce que tu veux dire maintenant  ::|:

----------


## SAYA

> Mais faut pas le lire comme ça, c'était pas un ton prévenant dans mon esprit, c'était plutôt genre "court toujours que ça passe, coco".





> Mais je vois ce que tu veux dire maintenant


 ::|:  Eh oui c'est dans le même sens que toi  ::P:

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Oui, Internet eyes n'a pas accès au réseau de surveillance publique, mais uniquement aux réseaux privés de surveillance, genre, magasins, parkings etc... Et comme ce sont des agents de surveillance privés qui ont pour fonction de surveiller lesdites caméras, ça ne pose pas vraiment un pb de police. En revanche, les agents privés doivent avoir suivie une formation, ce qui ne sera pas le cas des 10 000 recrues d'Internet Eyes.

----------


## AlaRach

moi j'ai envoyé le lien à TF1. Ben oui je me suis dis que ça pourrais leur donner une idée d'émission et en plus si je peux gagner 1000€ en regardant la prochaine saison de Secret Story...

malin le mec  :;):  y'en a la dedans ::rolleyes::

----------


## sissi

Il faudra du monde pour surveiller les victimes de l'une des dernières trouvailles anglaise:




> THOUSANDS of the worst families in England are to be put in “sin bins” in a bid to change their bad behaviour, Ed Balls announced yesterday.
> 
> The Children’s Secretary set out £400million plans to put 20,000 problem families under 24-hour CCTV super-vision in their own homes.
> 
> They will be monitored to ensure that children attend school, go to bed on time and eat proper meals.
> 
> Private security guards will also be sent round to carry out home checks, while parents will be given help to combat drug and alcohol addiction.
> 
> Around 2,000 families have gone through these Family Intervention Projects so far.
> ...

----------


## Ithilsul

:WTF:  My god, mais ils font un concours des "innovations" les plus effroyables et choquantes ?

----------


## sissi

> My god, mais ils font un concours des "innovations" les plus effroyables et choquantes ?


C'est tout de même en dessous de l'invention de la sauce à la menthe...  :^_^:

----------


## Septa

Il y avait un article intéressant sur la valeur sociale de la vie privé sur internetactu...
http://www.internetactu.net/2009/10/...la-vie-privee/

----------


## AlaRach

Tiens en parlant d'article intéressant, moi j'ai trouvé un truc génial pour clore n'importe quel débat dans lequel on essaye d'imaginer le futur de notre société à plus ou moins long terme. C'est super, je suis tombé là dessus sur wikipedia y'a pas longtemps.
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Population_mondiale.

Les projections démographiques estime la population mondiale à un petit 9 milliards d'habitants d'ici 2050 . On était même pas 2 Mds en 1900 et il faut remonter à l'an 1800 pour 1 Mds. C'était hier !!! Wouai, je sais, ça calme. 

Donc :
"Je ne vois pas comment les gouvernements vont surveiller tout ce monde là." PAF !!! 

hihihii ça marche à tout les coups.
sisi essayez avec des sujet aussi divers que la démocratie, l'eau potable, les robots ou l'écologie, ça tue tout.

----------


## SAYA

> Il y avait un article intéressant sur la valeur sociale de la vie privé sur internetactu...
> http://www.internetactu.net/2009/10/...la-vie-privee/


Excellent article. Ça me conforte dans ma position de dire ATTENTION danger à accepter trop de surveillance "à sens unique" !

----------


## Ithilsul

> C'est tout de même en dessous de l'invention de la sauce à la menthe...


Sans oublier la _marmite_ !  :Gerbe: 




> Excellent article. Ça me conforte dans ma position de dire ATTENTION danger à accepter trop de surveillance "à sens unique" !


Très très bon article effectivement. Et cela accentue également le rôle central et essentiel de la CNIL, laquelle ne bénéficie toujours pas des moyens dont elle aurait besoin pour suivre la tendance, malgré ses beaux efforts... Pour preuve, la mode qui avait pris les français, il y a plusieurs mois, de faire valoir leur droit d'accès aux fichiers détenus par la CNIL.
Transition vers un article de ZDNet que je viens de trouver par hasard, et qui dénonce justement le manque de moyens de la CNIL (il date de 2007) : http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/inter...9371142,00.htm

Ex : de 2003 à 2007, la CNIL a vu le nombre de demandes augmenter de 570%. Face à cela, par rapport à ses voisins européens possédant un tel système de contrôle des données, la France reste le parent pauvre en Europe au niveau des moyens alloués, tant humains que budgétaires.

----------


## SAYA

[QUOTE=Ithilsul;2600657]Sans oublier la _marmite_ !  :Gerbe:  et les chips au vinaigre  :Gerbe:  :Gerbe: 



: http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/inter...9371142,00.htm

Gageons que le Président de la CNIL n'aura pas sa rallonge budgétaire. Ce serait aller à l'encontre ce que je suis de plus en plus intimement persuadée qu'il est en train de se tisser en France une bien regrettable "société de surveillance" qui est en présage de la privation de la liberté qui nous est si chère et d'une main-mise de l'Etat. Mais ce n'est que mon humble avis d'assoiffée de liberté (je vous rassure citoyenne ; pas question de dérapage ou de laisser aller mais de citoyen responsable et honnête)

----------


## fenrhir

> Je pense que la seule chose que l'on peut déduire de mes emprunts, c'est que je fais du droit et que j'aime Terry Pratchett ! Là encore, qui ira vérifier ça ?


Google, Amazon et autres entreprises commerciales pour cibler tes besoins ; les organismes de prêts et banques, pour cibler tes besoins en thunes liés à ta consommation. 

Bref, le vrai danger, à mon sens, est que ce genre de pratique, en devenant une chose commune, correspondrait à l'arrivée d'opérateurs privés de masse, et surtout non assermentés, pour effectuer de la surveillance dans des lieux, certes privés, mais ouverts au grand public. Et pourquoi pas, à terme, des lieux publiques tout court.

Sans crier au complot fasco-capitaliste, il faut être un doux rêveur pour imaginer que le risque de dérives (exploitation commerciale, coercition, etc) serait alors nul : si les instances officielle n'ont pas les effectifs pour surveiller les caméras, elles n'auront pas non plus les moyens de vérifier le respect des lois par ces organismes.

C'est, au final, ne rien faire d'autre que jouer sur les peurs des gens pour laisser se mettre en place une machine à fric, qui n'apportera pas forcément plus de sécurité*, qui pourra apporter des problèmes** et qui servira surtout à remplir les poches des gens qui gèrent la machine à fric.

* : les gens auront-ils aussi peur de faire une connerie devant une caméra _eut-être_ surveillée, avec de fortes chances que le surveillant soit en train de faire bouffer ses mômes ou de regarder à la TV le match que tu vas voir au stade, que de faire la même connerie devant une caméra _peut-être_ surveillée par un gars qui, s'il regarde aussi la TV, n'aura pas d'autres activités ?
D'autant que pour des évènements particuliers (matchs, justement), les caméras sont effectivement surveillées. Quid si le marché est pris par Internet Eyes : forceront-ils des gens à surveiller l'endroit aux moments critiques ?

**: pas besoin de répéter les principes de Big Brother et Google Is Watching You, heing  :;):

----------


## Ithilsul

> Google, Amazon et autres entreprises commerciales pour cibler tes besoins ; les organismes de prêts et banques, pour cibler tes besoins en thunes liés à ta consommation.
> 
> Bref, le vrai danger, à mon sens, est que ce genre de pratique, en devenant une chose commune, correspondrait à l'arrivée d'opérateurs privés de masse, et surtout non assermentés, pour effectuer de la surveillance dans des lieux, certes privés, mais ouverts au grand public.


Exactement, et ça rejoint ainsi une partie de l'article d'internetActu que nous a fait passer Septa : c'est la banalisation de la surveillance qui représente un risque.
Alors je ne dis pas qu'il faut hurler au scandale aujourd'hui maintenant, mais le problème reste qu'on se dit toujours la même chose : "Boah, c'est pas grand chose, ça pourrait être bien pire...", mais au fur et à mesure, les choses continuent d'évoluer, et on n'en est même plus choqués...  ::sad::

----------


## fenrhir

> et on n'en est même plus choqués...


Cf la validation par le Conseil Constitutionnel de la loi Hadopi (sauf un alinéa), y compris le logiciel de surveillance (très précis dans la formulation, d'ailleurs... hem).

Donc je suis certain qu'il sera tellement bien programmé qu'on pourra se faire pirater notre pc grâce à lui, en espérant d'ailleurs qu'il fera la différence entre le mp3 que j'ai copié pour mon usage personnel depuis mon CD que j'envoie (au pif) sur mon tél, ou le téléchargement de p3 depuis des plateformes payantes ou gratuites légales, et un flux correspondant à un MP3 "pirate".

J'ai toujours pas compris en quoi c'était réalisable, d'autant que la loi étant bien floue sur "un moyen de sécurisation", le décret d'application devra être en béton armé.
Sinon, il suffirait d'installer le pare-feu OpenOffice d'installer un antivirus lambda, un pare-feu lambda et de crypter son Wifi en WPA avec une clé alphanumérique min-maj contenant des symboles de 90 caractères pour arguer avoir protégé son accès. Ce qui serait pas mal pour l'utilisateur, ceci dit.

Sans parler des grosses blagues genre "Si vous avez du Triple Play, on vous coupe l'Internet mais on doit vous laisser le reste" qui doivent bien faire rire (ou pleurer) les FAI...

Bref. Tout le monde s'en fout, c'est inc'oyab'.

----------


## Jeremy

> Exactement, et ça rejoint ainsi une partie de l'article d'internetActu que nous a fait passer Septa : c'est la banalisation de la surveillance qui représente un risque.
> Alors je ne dis pas qu'il faut hurler au scandale aujourd'hui maintenant, mais le problème reste qu'on se dit toujours la même chose : "Boah, c'est pas grand chose, ça pourrait être bien pire...", mais au fur et à mesure, les choses continuent d'évoluer, et on n'en est même plus choqués...


Pire, ça devient quelque chose de tout à fait normal. Cf la carte d'identité.

----------


## Ithilsul

> il suffirait [...] de crypter son Wifi en WPA avec une clé alphanumérique min-maj contenant des symboles de 90 caractères pour arguer avoir protégé son accès. Ce qui serait pas mal pour l'utilisateur, ceci dit.


D'après l'article de maître Eolas, le simple fait d'avoir crypté son Wi-Fi rejetterait l'appellation de "négligence _caractérisée_".




> Sans parler des grosses blagues genre "Si vous avez du Triple Play, on vous coupe l'Internet mais on doit vous laisser le reste" qui doivent bien faire rire (ou pleurer) les FAI...


Non applicable effectivement. Être dégroupé protègera de la coupure ?  ::P: 

Mais ce n'est pas trop le sujet de ce topic, je m'arrête là  :;): 




> Pire, ça devient quelque chose de tout à fait normal. Cf la carte d'identité.


Là par contre, je dois avouer que je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles...  ::sad::

----------


## Jeremy

> Là par contre, je dois avouer que je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles...


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carte_n...3%A9_en_France



> Le 27 octobre 1940, le maréchal Pétain décrète que « tout Français de l'un ou de l'autre sexe, âgé de plus de seize ans, ne peut [désormais] justifier de son identité […] que par la production d'une carte d'identité, dite « carte d’identité de Français » » dans la vague des mesures de contrôle de la population par l’État français. À partir de 1942, la mention « Juif » est apposée, le cas échéant. La carte d'identité est effectivement délivrée et généralisée à partir de 1943, le numéro d'inscription au répertoire national d'identification des personnes physiques (NIR) lui étant intégré.
>  Comme de nombreuses autres lois, elle n'a pas été abolie après-guerre. Elle a été amendée par décret en 1955, qui institue « une carte nationale certifiant l'identité de son titulaire [avec] une durée de validité de dix ans ». Elle était à l'époque considérée comme un moyen de contrôle des Français d'Algérie.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Oui et ?
Il est où le problème d'avoir une carte d'identité ? Aujourd 'hui en tout cas, je ne parle aps de l'époque de sa création avec cette histoire d'apposer "juif" dessus ou "Algérien".

----------


## Jeremy

Le fait d'en avoir n'est pas un problème.
Le fait d'obliger tout le monde à en avoir et de devoir la présenter lorsqu'un flic le souhaite l'est.

Et surtout, ça illustre bien mon propos disant que tous les outils de surveillance deviennent des choses naturelles dans l'esprit des gens après 1 ou 2 générations. A l'origine, on n'avait pas besoin de CNI. Puis ça a été imposé avec des prétextes de merde. Et 50 ans plus tard, peu de monde en France peut imaginer le monde sans CNI. Alors que certains pays fonctionnent toujours sans ce type de document.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Le fait d'en avoir n'est pas un problème.
> Le fait d'obliger tout le monde à en avoir et de devoir la présenter lorsqu'un flic le souhaite l'est.
> 
> Et surtout, ça illustre bien mon propos disant que tous les outils de surveillance deviennent des choses naturelles dans l'esprit des gens après 1 ou 2 générations. A l'origine, on n'avait pas besoin de CNI. Puis ça a été imposé avec des prétextes de merde. Et 50 ans plus tard, peu de monde en France peut imaginer le monde sans CNI. Alors que certains pays fonctionnent toujours sans ce type de document.


Effectivement, je comprends bien ton raisonnement. Mais la CNI n'est tout de même pas obligatoire :



> Elle est délivrée à toute personne de nationalité française qui en fait la demande, sans condition d'âge. Elle est valable dix ans, mais, même périmée, elle permet à son titulaire de justifier de son identité sur le territoire national, à condition que la photographie soit ressemblante. *Depuis 1955, les Français n'ont plus l'obligation de détenir une carte d'identité.*


Quant à la complexité pour justifier de son identité sans elle, je préfère ne pas y penser et me dire que la CNI est bien pratique.
"Bah voilà" t'exclameras-tu, "Tu préfères plus de facilité quitte à t'imposer un moyen de fichage !".
Sauf que non, la CNI n'est pas un moyen de fichage. Quelles informations personnelles et liées à la vie privée donnes-tu ? Au pire, ton adresse ?

Néanmoins, je comprends la relation que tu nous montres, notamment lié à l'origine de la CNI. Mais est-ce pour autant une mauvaise chose ? 
Le radar a été inventé pendant la guerre, on l'utilise bien aujourd'hui pour des applications tout à fait pacifiques.
Le modèle des autoroutes a, me semble-t-il, été créé par l'Allemagne nazie. aurait-on dû l'ignorer pour autant ? (pas de point Godwin svp  :;):  ).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est vrai que c'est tellement mieux de pouvoir filer une fausse identité en cas de contrôle...D'ailleurs faudrait supprimer le permis aussi, puisque ça permet d'identifier les personnes.

J'veux bien la liste des pays sans CNI, histoire de comparer .

----------


## Jeremy

> C'est vrai que c'est tellement mieux de pouvoir filer une fausse identité en cas de contrôle...D'ailleurs faudrait supprimer le permis aussi, puisque ça permet d'identifier les personnes.
> 
> J'veux bien la liste des pays sans CNI, histoire de comparer .


Danemark, Royaume-Uni, USA.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Danemark, Royaume-Uni, USA.


Pour au moins l'un de ceux-ci (notamment le R-U, de mémoire), il n'y a pas possibilité d'en détenir une, mais non obligation, donc comme en France ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Danemark, Royaume-Uni, USA.


Euh je sais bien que mon niveau de connaissance concernant les USA ne dépasse pas de beaucoup  les séries/films, mais ça m'étonnerait bien qu'il n'y ait pas de vérification d'identité.

Le Danemark c'est petit, tout le monde se connait  ::ninja::

----------


## LaVaBo

> Euh je sais bien que mon niveau de connaissance concernant les USA ne dépasse pas de beaucoup les séries/films, mais ça m'étonnerait bien qu'il n'y ait pas de vérification d'identité.


Ca se fait avec le permis de conduire quasi tout le temps. Il est au format carte de crédit aux USA, et c'est la pièce d'identité que tous les gens que j'ai rencontrés avaient toujours sur eux et présentaient en cas de besoin (ex : prouver que tu as 21 ans pour acheter de l'alcool).

----------


## Wobak

> Le fait d'en avoir n'est pas un problème.
> Le fait d'obliger tout le monde à en avoir et de devoir la présenter lorsqu'un flic le souhaite l'est.


 Sauf qu'il est devenu naturel pour toi qu'un flic puisse contrôler tes papiers d'identité comme ça. Ce n'est pas le cas. Un flic n'a le droit de te demander tes papiers que dans le cas où tu es soupçonné de quelque chose, pas pour le plaisir.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Sauf qu'il est devenu naturel pour toi qu'un flic puisse contrôler tes papiers d'identité comme ça. Ce n'est pas le cas. Un flic n'a le droit de te demander tes papiers que dans le cas où tu es soupçonné de quelque chose, pas pour le plaisir.


Vrai ? Je ne savais pas. Mais vas dire au flic qui te demande tes papiers "Non, pourquoi ?".  ::ninja::

----------


## Froyok

> Vrai ? Je ne savais pas. Mais vas dire au flic qui te demande tes papiers "Non, pourquoi ?".


Je tenterais un jour, pour rigoler, et parce que 24h au frais ça fait du bien.  ::ninja::  ( :jiconnaisrienhein: )

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bah tente le "J'en ai pas sur moi". C'est déjà moins risqué.

SAuf évidemment si t'es au volant et qu'il demande ton permis  ::ninja::

----------


## Wobak

Auquel cas il ne contrôle pas ton identité mais ton droit à conduire le véhicule.

Par contre un flic m'arrête dans la rue et me demande mes papiers, la première chose que je vais lui demander c'est "en quel honneur ?"

----------


## DuduLu

Au delà du fait que c'est complètement dingue, ton raisonnement juridique ne tient pas la route.

Ce sont des caméras qui sont dans des lieux publics... il ne s'agit pas d'espionner des webcams... L'article 9 ne s'applique pas.

Le truc marrant c'est que la rémunération n'est pas donnée en tant quel tel par les pouvoirs publics mais bien par un sous-traitant qui à surement bien pensé son montage juridique... Il s'agit d'un incentive par points et donc pas par rémunération directe... C'est du tout bon  ::P: 

donc je dirais complètement tordu mais de prime abord légal... même en France :D

Von yahourt totalement raison  ::):

----------


## Ithilsul

> Au delà du fait que c'est complètement dingue, ton raisonnement juridique ne tient pas la route.
> 
> Ce sont des caméras qui sont dans des lieux publics... il ne s'agit pas d'espionner des webcams... L'article 9 ne s'applique pas.
> 
> Le truc marrant c'est que la rémunération n'est pas donnée en tant quel tel par les pouvoirs publics mais bien par un sous-traitant qui à surement bien pensé son montage juridique... Il s'agit d'un incentive par points et donc pas par rémunération directe... C'est du tout bon 
> 
> donc je dirais complètement tordu mais de prime abord légal... même en France :D


Pourtant le travail bénévole est interdit (hors cas particuliers : famille...). Ce système de rémunération par points, donnant tout de même accès _in fine_ à de la monnaie sonnante et trébuchante, pourrait ainsi être assimilé à une rémunération déguisée, non ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Au delà du fait que c'est complètement dingue, ton raisonnement juridique ne tient pas la route.
> 
> Ce sont des caméras qui sont dans des lieux publics... il ne s'agit pas d'espionner des webcams... L'article 9 ne s'applique pas.
> 
> Le truc marrant c'est que la rémunération n'est pas donnée en tant quel tel par les pouvoirs publics mais bien par un sous-traitant qui à surement bien pensé son montage juridique... Il s'agit d'un incentive par points et donc pas par rémunération directe... C'est du tout bon 
> 
> donc je dirais complètement tordu mais de prime abord légal... même en France :D
> 
> Von yahourt totalement raison


Alors, étant donné que tu apparais nouveau (même si, vu le ton, je pourrais bien imaginer un multi de certains), je veux bien poser gentiment les règles qui sont pourtant évidentes, mais bon, soyons magnanime, c'est le week end, pas de sang pas de haine.

1- Je ne sais pas à qui tu t'adresses, mais d'une manière générale, évite d'utiliser un ton péremptoire qui va vite agacer : genre, "ton raisonnement juridique ne tient pas la route". Ca fait juste crétin, vu que tu dois manquer cruellement de connaissances ou d'expérience pour porter un tel avis aussi tranché. Même à considérer que tu sois un professionnel du droit, ce qui m'étonnerait du reste vu ce que tu racontes, on peut débattre gentiment d'une question (ça m'est d'ailleurs arrivé et c'était agréable, pas vrai yank-vive les CDKEY-31  :;):  ) Le péremptoire à vocation agressive va juste t'amener un ban, surtout quand c'est pour dire des choses déjà débattues et répondues dans le topic. 

2- Lis l'ensemble des messages sur le sujet, ça évite des pertes de temps. Par exemple, en lisant ça, nul doute que tu aurais formulé ton propos différement.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Vache, faut pas faire chier GMB.

----------


## DuduLu

> Pourtant le travail bénévole est interdit (hors cas particuliers : famille...). Ce système de rémunération par points, donnant tout de même accès _in fine_ à de la monnaie sonnante et trébuchante, pourrait ainsi être assimilé à une rémunération déguisée, non ?


oui et non, C'est tout le problème de l'incentive. Si on prend par exemple les bonus points sur les cartes de fidelité, c'est totalement assimilable à une réduction par exemple. Dès lors, pour voir si un produit est vendu à perte (dumping), il serait nécessaire de voir toutes les réductions applicables au produit mais je ne sais pas s'il existe une jurisprudence de la Cour européenne sur le sujet...

Donc dans notre cas, à voir... mais de toute façon, ce ne serait en rien la responsabilité de l'entreprise gestionnaire de veiller à ce que ces "visionneurs" déclarent leur activité.

----------


## DuduLu

> Alors, étant donné que tu apparais nouveau (même si, vu le ton, je pourrais bien imaginer un multi de certains), je veux bien poser gentiment les règles qui sont pourtant évidentes, mais bon, soyons magnanime, c'est le week end, pas de sang pas de haine.
> 
> 1- Je ne sais pas à qui tu t'adresses, mais d'une manière générale, évite d'utiliser un ton péremptoire qui va vite agacer : genre, "ton raisonnement juridique ne tient pas la route". Ca fait juste crétin, vu que tu dois manquer cruellement de connaissances ou d'expérience pour porter un tel avis aussi tranché. Même à considérer que tu sois un professionnel du droit, ce qui m'étonnerait du reste vu ce que tu racontes, on peut débattre gentiment d'une question (ça m'est d'ailleurs arrivé et c'était agréable, pas vrai yank-vive les CDKEY-31  ) Le péremptoire à vocation agressive va juste t'amener un ban, surtout quand c'est pour dire des choses déjà débattues et répondues dans le topic. 
> 
> 2- Lis l'ensemble des messages sur le sujet, ça évite des pertes de temps. Par exemple, en lisant ça, nul doute que tu aurais formulé ton propos différement.


1. Je n'utilise pas un ton péremptoir (désolé d'avoir oublié d'ajouter "ho grand maître vénéré"... désolé de t'avoir vexé... Ensuite, je suis bien juriste... tu as confondu espace privé et espace public en analysant les textes.

2. En quoi mon intervention est-elle contraire à ce qui est dit?

Je rajouterai également que c'est très dommage que tu réagisses comme ça à un commentaire vu que tu critiques  ouvertement les dérives dictatoriales à tous les niveaux (politiques, médias, même dans wow!!!)... Il semble que ce soit moins facile à mettre en pratique quand ce sont tes propos qui  sont remis en cause...

Si les personnes que tu te permets de critiquer dans tes différents articles devaient réagir aussi brusquement que toi à un commentaire du type "ton raisonnement ne tient pas la route" sans nul doute que tu parlerais chinois.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> 1. Je n'utilise pas un ton péremptoir (désolé d'avoir oublié d'ajouter "ho grand maître vénéré"... désolé de t'avoir vexé... Ensuite, je suis bien juriste... tu as confondu espace privé et espace public en analysant les textes.
> 
> 2. En quoi mon intervention est-elle contraire à ce qui est dit?
> 
> Je rajouterai également que c'est très dommage que tu réagisses comme ça à un commentaire vu que tu critiques  ouvertement les dérives dictatoriales à tous les niveaux (politiques, médias, même dans wow!!!)... Il semble que ce soit moins facile à mettre en pratique quand ce sont tes propos qui  sont remis en cause...
> 
> Si les personnes que tu te permets de critiquer dans tes différents articles devaient réagir aussi brusquement que toi à un commentaire du type "ton raisonnement ne tient pas la route" sans nul doute que tu parlerais chinois.


1. Si je te dis "tu es un gland", c'est du péremptoire. Si tu me dis, "ton raisonnement juridique ne tient pas la route", c'est du péremptoire aussi. Et si je te dis "tu me casses les noix", c'est du péremptoire assaisonné d'une réflexion subjective tendant à décrire l'effet induit par tes propos. Comme tu le vois, ce n'est pas très difficile à comprendre, je pense que tu vas finir par y arriver.

2. Que tu puisses continuer à écrire que je confonds espace public et privé témoigne d'une méconnaissance telle de la news et/ou de la loi que tu n'es pas juriste. Tiens, tu vois, ça aussi c'est du péremptoire.

3. Je me permets tout ce que je veux, c'est ça qui est beau. Si tu n'es pas content, part vite et ne revient jamais. Ce qui est beau également c'est que si les personnes que je "critique" comme tu dis sont assez stupides pour le prendre au premier degré, c'est très bien aussi. Elles ont le droit d'être stupides et révoltées.

4. 班！

----------


## Neo_13

OK, alors DuduLu, je vais essayer d'être plus clair encore que GMB : Soit tu baisses d'un ton, soit ça barde. Et rien que dans tes 3 messages, en infraction de "second ordre" (on a une charte, ici, l'as-tu lu avant de l'ouvrir), je quasiment de quoi te bannir. Alors ne vient pas me donner en plus une raison de le faire directement.

Donc tu laisses tomber les "t'as tout faux", "scuz' j'aurais du mettre ho grand maître vénéré" et autre ad hominem et agression générique.

----------


## Yank31

Et mais j'ai rien demandé moi, c'est quoi ce sobriquet pourri ?!

C'est pas toujours évident de débattre avec toi GMB, puisque comme tu dis tu peux nous renvoyer dans les cages quand le cœur t'en dis. Ca n'en reste pas moins agréable, saufs ces rares dérapages.

----------


## Yank31

mauvaise manip  ::|:

----------


## Sheraf

Je suis ptete un connard, mais je trouve que vous y allez fort avec Dululu. Vraiment.

Ca chlingue comme attitude.


Lui dire que c'est un con parce qu'il a tort à 100% (si c'est le cas), ok, mais lui repprocher quoi que ce soit dans son attitude... Regardez vous.

----------


## DuduLu

> 1. Si je te dis "tu es un gland", c'est du péremptoire. Si tu me dis, "ton raisonnement juridique ne tient pas la route", c'est du péremptoire aussi. Et si je te dis "tu me casses les noix", c'est du péremptoire assaisonné d'une réflexion subjective tendant à décrire l'effet induit par tes propos. Comme tu le vois, ce n'est pas très difficile à comprendre, je pense que tu vas finir par y arriver.
> 
> 2. Que tu puisses continuer à écrire que je confonds espace public et privé témoigne d'une méconnaissance telle de la news et/ou de la loi que tu n'es pas juriste. Tiens, tu vois, ça aussi c'est du péremptoire.
> 
> 3. Je me permets tout ce que je veux, c'est ça qui est beau. Si tu n'es pas content, part vite et ne revient jamais. Ce qui est beau également c'est que si les personnes que je "critique" comme tu dis sont assez stupides pour le prendre au premier degré, c'est très bien aussi. Elles ont le droit d'être stupides et révoltées.
> 
> 4. 班！


ok ca va être mon dernier cassage mais c'est vraiment parceque tu le vaux bien... C'est rare de rencontrer un tel spécimen...

1. ok, c'est donc bien du péremptoire... du péremptoire qui avait quand même le mérite de poser la question juridique sur le fait que la surveillance de l'espace public devrait en principe être réservé à l'Etat et non pas à un sous-traitant privé et que la privatisation de mission de police commence à aller un peu loin (peut-etre devrais-tu refaire une tentative d'article... pour nous témoigner de ta glande intelligence... et oserais-je l'oublier... modestie).

c'est vrai qu'il aura fallu ton explication pour me convaincre du caractère péremptoire de mes propos... Enfin le gland ne tombe jamais loin de son arbre et quand on voit ta réaction on peut se demander de quel arbre tu es tombé.

2. je vais faire comme ta mère a du le faire trop souvent avec toi pour que tu la boucles... allez, ok, tu as raison

3. RevienSSSS (2ème personne du singulier mais peut-être que là aussi j'ai tort)... mon dieu! et tu es journaliste (ha non, c'est juste tu es avocat à la CJCE, ingénieur, pompier, Rambo et bien sur la réincarnation de JRR tolkien, je me demande comment j'ai pu l'oublier!!!)

4. tu viens de perdre un client... tiens encore du péremptoire (décidément)

 5. 龟头

----------


## Neo_13

> Lui dire que c'est un con parce qu'il a tort à 100% (si c'est le cas), ok, mais lui repprocher quoi que ce soit dans son attitude... Regardez vous.


Alors, je prend même pas parti, je n'ai pas d'avis sur le sujet. Donc raison ou tort, c'est vraiment pas mon problème.

Mais démarrer le tout premier message sur un forum par :



> Au delà du fait que c'est complètement dingue, ton raisonnement juridique ne tient pas la route.


Que ce soit écrit, c'est un pas en avant vers la sortie. T'as le droit de pas être d'accord, t'as le droit de le dire. Juste tu mets un peu de forme, surtout quand t'es nouvel arrivant.

EDIT : Apparemment mon message n'est pas passé...

----------


## DuduLu

> ok ca va être mon dernier cassage mais c'est vraiment parceque tu le vaux bien... C'est rare de rencontrer un tel spécimen...
> 
> 1. ok, c'est donc bien du péremptoire... du péremptoire qui avait quand même le mérite de poser la question juridique sur le fait que la surveillance de l'espace public devrait en principe être réservé à l'Etat et non pas à un sous-traitant privé et que la privatisation de mission de police commence à aller un peu loin (peut-etre devrais-tu refaire une tentative d'article... pour nous témoigner de ta glande intelligence... et oserais-je l'oublier... modestie).
> 
> c'est vrai qu'il aura fallu ton explication pour me convaincre du caractère péremptoire de mes propos... Enfin le gland ne tombe jamais loin de son arbre et quand on voit ta réaction on peut se demander de quel arbre tu es tombé.
> 
> 2. je vais faire comme ta mère a du le faire trop souvent avec toi pour que tu la boucles... allez, ok, tu as raison
> 
> 3. RevienSSSS (2ème personne du singulier mais peut-être que là aussi j'ai tort)... mon dieu! et tu es journaliste (ha non, c'est juste tu es avocat à la CJCE, ingénieur, pompier, Rambo et bien sur la réincarnation de JRR tolkien, je me demande comment j'ai pu l'oublier!!!)
> ...


il est très bien passé et je suis désolé d'être ban mais la liberté de ton est quelque chose d'important... je n'aime pas l'idée de devoir céder à la menace... D'autant plus que le "déli" initial me semble bien mince.

----------


## Neo_13

Les infractions distribuées le sont aussi... L'idée du système était de calmer les choses avant un point grave, mais apparemment, c'est pas toujours assez convainquant.

Je te demande ni de céder, ni de revenir sur tes propos, mais "juste" de cesser d'en rajouter sur l'accrochage et de parler de droit maintenant. En cela apparemment, le message passe mal.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Et mais j'ai rien demandé moi, c'est quoi ce sobriquet pourri ?!
> 
> C'est pas toujours évident de débattre avec toi GMB, puisque comme tu dis tu peux nous renvoyer dans les cages quand le cœur t'en dis. Ca n'en reste pas moins agréable, saufs ces rares dérapages.


Oui, je suis con avec les cons et gentil avec les gentils. 

Il faut simplement comprendre plusieurs choses: 

- Je prends beaucoup de plaisir à écrire dans ce forum, mais ça me prend beaucoup de temps. 
- Des conneries, je peux en dire, je peux en écrire aussi, pas de problème. 
- Mais, nous ne sommes pas à égalité, heureusement pour ma clientèle d'ailleurs. Je suis parmi vous, pas avec vous. De même que si je fréquente un forum dans lequel un ingénieur ou un médecin s'exprime, je ne me considérerais pas comme leur égal dans leur discipline, loin de là. Alors, oui, ici, je suis une princesse et ceux qui trouvent ça pédant ou prétentieux, je les *@#!.
- Alors, que l'on me pose des questions, et je réponds toujours le plus vite possible et le mieux possible; je fais de mon mieux en tous les cas.
- Que l'on ne soit pas d'accord avec mes propos, pas de problème, on s'explique, on argumente et vers la fin, comme j'ai souvent eu l'occasion de le dire, personne n'est juge ici donc deux positions contraires peuvent être plaidables, c'est à dire qu'on peut être en désaccord sur une position, chacun avec des raisons juridiquement valables. Mais par contre, je me fais juge de la validité du raisonnement juridique. Carrément. C'est juste mon métier.

Maintenant tu additionnes tout ça et tu imagines ma gueule quand je tombe sur un post qui commence direct par un dénigrement de mon raisonnement, surtout en se basant sur une considération qui a déjà été évacuée dans le topic en question, ça représente un irrespect total pour mon temps et pour mon savoir faire professionel, et ça je ne le tolère pas. 

Et Sheraf, là je ne t'agresse pas du tout en disant ça, si tu trouves que ça chlingue comme tu dis, c'est ton droit. Mais sache en revanche que pour moi, ça chlingue de lire ce genre de dénigrement temps/compétence. 

Moralité je suis ouvert aux échanges, je l'ai souvent fait d'ailleurs avec les uns et les autres ici, mais je suis tout à fait fermé à la moindre once de pseudo dénigrement. 

Merci. Vous pouvez reprendre maintenant votre activité.

----------


## SAYA

> Oui, je suis con avec les cons et gentil avec les gentils. 
> 
> Il faut simplement comprendre plusieurs choses: 
> 
> - Je prends beaucoup de plaisir à écrire dans ce forum, mais ça me prend beaucoup de temps. 
> - Des conneries, je peux en dire, je peux en écrire aussi, pas de problème. 
> - Mais, nous ne sommes pas à égalité, heureusement pour ma clientèle d'ailleurs. Je suis parmi vous, pas avec vous. De même que si je fréquente un forum dans lequel un ingénieur ou un médecin s'exprime, je ne me considérerais pas comme leur égal dans leur discipline, loin de là. Alors, oui, ici, je suis une princesse et ceux qui trouvent ça pédant ou prétentieux, je les *@#!.
> - Alors, que l'on me pose des questions, et je réponds toujours le plus vite possible et le mieux possible; je fais de mon mieux en tous les cas.
> - Que l'on ne soit pas d'accord avec mes propos, pas de problème, on s'explique, on argumente et vers la fin, comme j'ai souvent eu l'occasion de le dire, personne n'est juge ici donc deux positions contraires peuvent être plaidables, c'est à dire qu'on peut être en désaccord sur une position, chacun avec des raisons juridiquement valables. Mais par contre, je me fais juge de la validité du raisonnement juridique. Carrément. C'est juste mon métier.
> ...


Ce message n'a pas pour destination de mettre du feu à cette polémique. Mais JE TIENS à dire qu'en ce qui me concerne (et bcp d'autres sur ce forum), j'apprécie énormément vos news G_M_ et je trouve navrant - et comme vous le dites ne serait-ce qu'en raison de vos efforts pour nous rendre les news accessibles, le Droit étant tout de même une matière pas si aisée que cela pour les non-avertis, plus le temps que vous y passez, certainement - de lire les posts de certains. La règle d'or est ici de converser avec humour et courtoisie, et vous maniez les deux avec talent, et si vous utilisez l'humour, il n'est jamais méchant, ni présomptueux. Vous aimez votre profession et tentez de la faire partager à d'autres, simplement. 
Alors je comprends parfaitement votre réaction et votre réponse s'imposait je tenais absolument à vous le dire.

----------

